# Maratac AAA Q5 (Part 2)



## Patriot (Jul 24, 2009)

*Continued from **Part 1*







Photo provided by Guyon





Photo provided by djshiner



*Ceiling bounce results (high)*

*Maratac AAA*
*Duracell Alkaline 12.6 lux*
*Energizer NiMH 13.1 lux*
*Energizer L91 16.9 lux*
*Ultrafire 10440 30.2 lux*


*Added:*
*LDO1 Q5 10440 29.2 lux*
*LOD Q4 10440 27.1 lux*


----------



## Patriot (Jul 25, 2009)

*Re: Maratac AAA Q5*



Robocop said:


> Mine gets fairly "warm" after a few minutes on high however it does not seem to get as hot as what I would expect. This may mean it is not making a huge amount of current on high however it could also mean it is not heat sinked as well as it could be??
> 
> Has anyone else ran theirs on high for long enough to see if the body gets warm? Or better yet has anyone else been able to get the circuit out?





Temperature after running for 120 seconds on high with 10440 *(sitting on desk)
*
Starting temperature was *82.6F*.

LDO1 *119.4F* 
Maratac *125.8F* 


Just a word of caution to 10440 users, I wouldn't run the Maratac on high for more than 2 minutes or a duty cycle greater than 25%! It gets hot rapidly and holds the heat in the cell. Even after being off of 5 minutes the light was still *99.8F*. When turning back on from that temperature the light reached *124F* in only 78 seconds.








In the second test I held the Maratac in my hand with a pinch grip near the LED and ran it for 2 minutes on high, then measured the temperature within 2 seconds of turning it off. 

Maratac *111.3F*

Obviously holding the light in your hand makes a huge difference in keeping the temperature down but I still wouldn't run it on high for more than 2 minutes because that's really straining the 10440 battery. As long as the light is kept cool you can run it hard but your 10440s will have a shorter life because if it.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jul 29, 2009)

Got mine in today. I'd call this one a must have for everyone. EDC'able even if you are just wearing underwear, actually you could be naked and have it on a neck chain.

It is Nat but I'd call this one more silvery than Nat really.
I got the floody, more OP reflector and it is just right.
Perfectly centered emitter on this one.
My tint is a hair toward warm.
PMW is pretty noticeable to me but I pick it up easy.
High is bright, med is ample for most tasks, low is nice and low-my kind of low.
Frigging' tiny!

I said I'd open it but the kind hands at CC picked me out such a winner that I have no need to open it! If I'd have gotten a dud I'd of cracked into it but not this one, no way.

It just took a flight of 7 feet onto a hardwood floor. (Tossed it up and let it drop) No marks, no flickering.
I just found the flashlight to wear in my scrubs and stay totally out of the way until I need it.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jul 30, 2009)

Great light, I ordered a black and a natural, got two naturals, someone else mentioned production errors in the CC shipping department.

Nice beam and tint, wonderful rhombic knurling helps hold this tiny light. The natural finish is probably better for me anyway, helps to find the light on a table, floor or in a briefcase pocket. Gotta love the new XP-E lights, I've also got several FourSeven's and a couple of Inforce's. One of these Maratacs may replace the old red LRI Photon Micro-Light on my ID lanyard.

I'll probably buy some more Maratac's to give away, this is a light you can hand to someone and they can use it with minimal instruction.


----------



## coolperl (Jul 30, 2009)

As this is my first post ...
*Hi everyone !* 

Since I'm pretty much interested in this nice little flashlight, I've read all recent topics about it. Since the "reflector issuse" has been solved, there one more thing that bothers me.... Take a look at those pics:

Photo from "bullfrog" post :







photo from Patriot post #2:







I know that there is a difference between camera and light conditions (while taking a photo), but for me it look like *two kinds *of natural finish... :thinking: Most photos and opinions are about "silvery" natural. Patriot's is grey or dark gray for my eyes. Definitely not "silver"...

Patriot can you put some more photos of your flashlight ...or just say if I'm wrong and it's only an illusion ? :thinking:


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jul 30, 2009)

> I know that there is a difference between camera and light conditions (while taking a photo), but for me it look like *two kinds *of natural finish...


 
One of my 'naturals' has an all over silver finish, the other has one piece silver, the other one darker.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jul 30, 2009)

Silver. Flat out silver here. 
I like it, it differs from the rest of my collection of Nat or black but being able to choose silver would of been nice.


----------



## Patriot (Jul 30, 2009)

coolperl said:


> I know that there is a difference between camera and light conditions (while taking a photo), but for me it look like *two kinds *of natural finish... :thinking: Most photos and opinions are about "silvery" natural. Patriot's is grey or dark gray for my eyes. Definitely not "silver"...
> 
> Patriot can you put some more photos of your flashlight ...or just say if I'm wrong and it's only an illusion ? :thinking:








Coolperl, welcome to CPF! :wave:

I think the variation has to do primarily with lighting. Natural HA finish has always been difficult to capture perfectly true and even pics from the same camera can make it appear several different tones. You just can't trust the pictures especially when everyone is using their own camera. 

These two pictures were taken with the same camera, of the same lights, un-retouched, only different lighting


Fluorescent





Halogen and sunlight






I would call my Maratac silverish-grey. Hope that helps.


----------



## Patriot (Jul 30, 2009)

coolperl said:


> Photo from "bullfrog" post :





P.S. For a reference to true silver, look at the split ring on the Arc or the ground edge on the Busse's blade.


----------



## coolperl (Jul 30, 2009)

> P.S. For a reference to true silver, look at the split ring on the Arc or the ground edge on the Busse's blade



Yup. Done that  On bullfrog photo, the split ring, the edge of a blade and HA on Maratac looks similiar - all bright silver. On your photo the steel rings on the clip differs from the flashlight. 
I'm aware that white ballance can affect colors. But mostly in "cold" or "warm" way ... Which, imo, in not an issue here. :thinking:
Maybe I'm overreacting. Maybe it's just the way steel and HA surface reflects the light. But this....



> One of my 'naturals' has an all over silver finish, the other has one piece silver, the other one darker.



Is a bit confusing. Hey _Vox Clamatis in Deserto, _how about a little photo session ? 

....Anyway, I plan to order both flavours. We'll see, what I get .


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Jul 30, 2009)

Mine arrived yesterday. I was initially turned off by the uncentered emitter, but for a light with such a small reflector, it really doesn't make any real world difference.

I do like the silver colored finish and the lack of annoying strobe and SOS modes of my L0D's.

All in all, it is a nice light, but as others have complained about, the shipping cost is certainly over the top. I probably wouldn't have bought it had I realized that shipping was almost half the cost of the light.

Nonetheless, I do like it and it is a nice addition to my collection.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jul 30, 2009)

> All in all, it is a nice light, but as others have complained about, the shipping cost is certainly over the top. I probably wouldn't have bought it had I realized that shipping was almost half the cost of the light.


 
I agree, if Nick raised the price of the light to $29.95 and offered free UPS shipping, he might sell a lot more of these.:twothumbs


----------



## Calina (Jul 30, 2009)

Even if I'm tempted I won't buy the Maratac. 

The fact that the shipping is through UPS is a complete turn-off. Not only is it more expensive than USPS but living in Quebec, I'll be hit with extra costs and duty which I wouldn't incur if USPS was used.


----------



## flatline (Jul 30, 2009)

So what are the differences between the Maratac and ITP versions?


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jul 30, 2009)

> The fact that the shipping is through UPS is a complete turn-off. Not only is it more expensive than USPS but living in Quebec, I'll be hit with extra costs and duty which I wouldn't incur if USPS was used.


 
Yep, I spent a few days in Laval recently, everything seems to be expensive in Quebec! Some statuesque women though...


----------



## torpeau (Jul 30, 2009)

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> I agree, if Nick raised the price of the light to $29.95 and offered free UPS shipping, he might sell a lot more of these.



His way makes it a little more tempting to buy two.


----------



## Tixx (Jul 30, 2009)

So tired of reading about shipping:tired: Great light!


----------



## Black Rose (Jul 30, 2009)

Calina said:


> Even if I'm tempted I won't buy the Maratac.
> 
> The fact that the shipping is through UPS is a complete turn-off. Not only is it more expensive than USPS but living in Quebec, I'll be hit with extra costs and duty which I wouldn't incur if USPS was used.


If you don't mind getting the iTP version of this light, there are a couple of sellers that do (or will be) offering the iTP with USPS shipping.


----------



## davidt1 (Jul 30, 2009)

Got one coming next week. Had to buy some other stuff to make the shipping charge less painful. Shipping was still 8% of total purchase.


----------



## Calina (Jul 30, 2009)

Black Rose said:


> If you don't mind getting the iTP version of this light, there are a couple of sellers that do (or will be) offering the iTP with USPS shipping.


 
Thank you. I fallowed the thread, so I knew that . 

I find the Maratac cosmetically more attractive but I'll see how the iTP advance looks like when it comes out and I hope it will be low, medium, high instead of medium, low, high.


----------



## flatline (Jul 30, 2009)

Calina said:


> Thank you. I fallowed the thread, so I knew that .
> 
> I find the Maratac cosmetically more attractive but I'll see how the iTP advance looks like when it comes out and I hope it will be low, medium, high instead of medium, low, high.



Are there people who actually prefer med-lo-hi to lo-med-hi?

I've certainly never met someone who did.


----------



## KDOG3 (Jul 30, 2009)

Well my black and 2cnd HA Nat came today. The black one did have this other reflector as has been discussed, the emitter is terribly off center and the beam sux compared to the others - it will go to my bride-to-be as a keychain, purse light, etc...

The new Nat is slightly brighter than the first one I got so I'm going to use that and my dad will get the other. Tint is a little better too, but barely noticeable. Beam profiles are the same and much better than the black one. Also, I think its obvious that the output claims are quite inflated, cuz if these are 62lumens on high, then the new silver E1B I just got is like 200. LOL. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## gorn (Jul 30, 2009)

I ordered one of each color night before last. They arrived this morning. These are nice little lights. They both seem to put out about the same amount of light. The reflectors are different but without magnification and seeing earlier posts about it I would have never noticed.

My wife checked them out and said the black one was heavier than the natural one. I couldn't tell the difference in them and told her the only difference was the color. She still insists the black is heavier. I don't have any scales so I couldn't do a real check on that.


----------



## Patriot (Jul 30, 2009)

Many HA color questions here so I just grabbed a few different colored small lights, tossed them on a white paper towel and clicked off a couple of pictures.




shaded sunlight






direct sunlight







As you can see, the Maratac falls between the silver LOD LuxIII and the HA Arc AAA. It's much darker than the Orb pictured.



Hope that helps some


----------



## StandardBattery (Jul 30, 2009)

I just opened a Black one for myself tonight. My Black sample is a little Brighter and a Whiter/Cooler tint than my Natural. The beam is definetly slightly more focused on the Black one, and it has a noticeable increase in throw in very dark conditions. 

I'd say the Black one, if it's typical of other black ones, is more suitable for outdoors where throw is useful, and the Natural is better suited to indoors.

Although I say the black one is slightly brighter I can't say foresure if it is just the change in beam and/or the battery voltage differences causing more lumens. 

It looks to me like the light might not have flat regulation on High, as battery voltage does seem to affect the output. I don't think this would matter much on a keychain light, but now I'm even more interested in the runtime graphs.


----------



## QtrHorse (Jul 30, 2009)

I ordered one of each color. You cannot appreciated the small size of these until you have them in hand. I was expecting a larger light but was surprised when I received them. It is much more keychain friendly than I originally thought they would be.

Yes, my shipping was 8.5% of my entire order ($106 total). Shipping just the lights through USPS would be much better but that is not always an option. The company I work for ships a ton of UPS every day. A lot of the items could go USPS but it's just not cost effective for us. We have UPS software, the UPS shipping area is in the back of the warehouse, all the orders transfer right into the UPS software and we don't have to worry about a second packaging and shipping option. You really have to make the commitment to use one or the other if you ship a lot of items.

Anyway, I really like these tiny little lights.


----------



## StandardBattery (Jul 30, 2009)

I wanted to add that the weight of the light is roughly 11g without battery and 23g with eneloop. My two lights (Nat & Blk), vary only by a couple 100th of a gram, and the batteries I tested also varied in weight bay a very small amount.


----------



## GrimCreaper (Jul 31, 2009)

i cant wait to get mine, it should be here tomorrow so long as UPS stays on time 

cant go wrong with ordering on the 29th and (hopefully) getting it on the 31st. 
although.. watching the tracking info, it hasnt moved from CA yet.. shipped to south san fran early in the morning and has been their since.. i live in southern AZ so we will see!!

half the fun of getting new lights is having the anticipation get you all excited.


----------



## coolperl (Jul 31, 2009)

Patriot said:


> Many HA color questions here so I just grabbed a few different colored small lights, tossed them on a white paper towel and clicked off a couple of pictures.
> 
> As you can see, the Maratac falls between the silver LOD LuxIII and the HA Arc AAA. It's much darker than the Orb pictured.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the photos ! 
Indeed, your Maratac seems to be dark grey, as opposed to other pics on the forum.

StandardBattery, you've had a lot of these flashlights in your hands, could you toss a little light on this issue ? I like very much the Patriot's Maratac color but it not seems to be typical...


----------



## aZhu (Jul 31, 2009)

A lot of the 'variations' in the color of the finish really depends on the lighting conditions and white balance of the camera. I think a good way to resolve this issue is to shoot a picture of the lights at noon outside in the sun with no flash. That'll give everyone a general idea of what color it actually is, assuming the exposure time is correct and is not over or under exposed.


----------



## SpinDrift (Jul 31, 2009)

Yucca Patrol said:


> All in all, it is a nice light, but as others have complained about, the shipping cost is certainly over the top. I probably wouldn't have bought it had I realized that shipping was almost half the cost of the light.



It is a bit much isn't it? 



Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> I agree, if Nick raised the price of the light to $29.95 and offered free UPS shipping, he might sell a lot more of these.:twothumbs



Or less! 



torpeau said:


> His way makes it a little more tempting to buy two.



Or none! 



Tixx said:


> So tired of reading about shipping:tired: Great light!



So don't read about it! Some of us don't like to throw away money unnecessarily. 



davidt1 said:


> Got one coming next week. Had to buy some other stuff to make the shipping charge less painful. Shipping was still 8% of total purchase.



Yikes! Well you can look at it like paying the sales tax at a store, except that a great thing about buying online is you don't usually have to pay sales tax!


----------



## SpinDrift (Jul 31, 2009)

gorn said:


> My wife checked them out and said the black one was heavier than the natural one. I couldn't tell the difference in them and told her the only difference was the color. She still insists the black is heavier. I don't have any scales so I couldn't do a real check on that.



This could be a purely psychological matter of perception, or misperception; people tend to think that darker objects weigh more than lighter colored objects of the same weight. 

I have a friend who has the same model bike as I (cycling type, not motorcycle type). His is black, mine is a burnt orange color and he swears his is heavier and that's why he takes more time to go uphills than I.  No, the bikes weigh the same, he just doesn't train like I do is all!

Or, maybe the lights really are different weights. But I'd be surprised if someone could tell the difference between a couple of ounces--or less--in weight!



QtrHorse said:


> Yes, my shipping was 8.5% of my entire order ($106 total). Shipping just the lights through USPS would be much better but that is not always an option. The company I work for ships a ton of UPS every day. A lot of the items could go USPS but it's just not cost effective for us. We have UPS software, the UPS shipping area is in the back of the warehouse, all the orders transfer right into the UPS software and we don't have to worry about a second packaging and shipping option. You really have to make the commitment to use one or the other if you ship a lot of items.



Thank you for that info, that makes the costly UPS shipping make more sense now if they have done the same thing. 

_However_,  if they are a company that largely ships small items that don't weigh much and will fit into mailboxes, then I don't see why they committed themselves to UPS in the first place over USPS. :shrug:

Well, whatever, I expect to get a good fairly priced light today, my first real LED! I'm sure I'll like it, and I love the color of the natural I ordered as it looks like a brushed sliver color. (That's what it looks like to me in the pics). :twothumbs


----------



## StandardBattery (Jul 31, 2009)

I may have had a lot of lights go through here, but not a lot of time to admire them. In their cellophane packages it's harder to tell.

I would describe the Natural and a pretty light colored Natural, but not silver per say; it has a silverish tint. Much more natural color than the recent LF2-XT for example, and they are not grey like say the LF5-XT.

I'm most impressed with the quality of the annodizing, it's tough! This appears to be is the real thing (HA).

While the matching of the anno is very good, it does appear in general the head is a little darker, so the silver tint is sometimes more noticeable on the body. Of course some samples are a little darker over all, but I would not call the light colored ones silver, they are just a light natural.

I like the Natural annodizing! For some reason it seems to really suit this little light, and the black is good as well I just started playing with one.

If they want to do the next batch a little darker I would be happy to have one of those too, but really I think it's perfect and non-flashaholics seems to really like it. The lighter color seems to be prefered by people who know nothing about annodizing or even that it is annodizing. So I think CC scored with the color. The engraving on both colors is flawless.


----------



## Dan FO (Jul 31, 2009)

If they were giving the lights away but charged $8 for shipping some people would still complain.


----------



## Tixx (Jul 31, 2009)

Dan FO said:


> If they were giving the lights away but charged $8 for shipping some people would still complain.


 
Tru dat


I have 3 naturals and have one as my current EDC. Seems one has a darker head and lighter body. They seem to be centered fairly well and have the usual natural reflector, not the op reflector as seen on most black ones. Gave one to my dad as well. He uses it almost on a daily basis. I'm glad I could give him something useful like this as he has every tool in the world and is in need of no more.


----------



## SpinDrift (Jul 31, 2009)

Dan FO said:


> If they were giving the lights away but charged $8 for shipping some people would still complain.



Actually no. $8 for this light would be a _great_ deal. $30 is not. It is so-so/fair. 

Don't jump to logical extremes: "If this, then that", they often are merely absurd.



Tixx said:


> Tru dat


 
Actually no, not at all.

I'm happy you all have money to throw away (so do I, maybe because I don't throw it away often when possible) on excessive shipping costs and your 37th flashlight, perhaps you should (if you don't already, I'm not saying you don't), give some of the money you would have spent on flashlight shipping to charities? That's what I would of done with the extra $8, instead I selfishly (I'm not claiming to be morally superior here) bought this flashlight instead. But it is the first and last that I will spend the ridiculous amount of $8 shipping on for a item that is measured in ounces, at least a tiny EDC one. Sure $8 is not much to us, but to many millions right now it is the difference between eating today or not. And that makes a world of difference to those individuals, so thus $8 is actually a very big amount to some. 

Just some context to put this discussion in by a crazy guy like me who hates to see money wasted on nonsense when there is so much need. Excuse my unreasonableness. :shakehead


----------



## Tixx (Jul 31, 2009)

SpinDrift said:


> Actually no. $8 for this light would be a _great_ deal. $30 is not. It is so-so/fair.
> 
> Don't jump to logical extremes: "If this, then that", they often are merely absurd.
> 
> ...


 
But you waste your time and everyone else's posting off topic here. Maybe we do give, and lots more than just flashlight shipping, to charity. Don't jump to logical extremes yourself as it is absurd, no?  Mods, can we get this back on topic please. Thanks!


----------



## SpinDrift (Jul 31, 2009)

Tixx said:


> But you waste your time and everyone else's posting off topic here. Maybe we do give, and lots more than just flashlight shipping, to charity. Don't jump to logical extremes yourself as it is absurd, no?  Mods, can we get this back on topic please. Thanks!



Shipping IS on topic. Personal attacks, like the one in your post to me, are not.

But anyway, your wrong on a few accounts, 2 of which you should have known:

1. I never said others here didn't give. I actually stated this.

2. Thus I did not jump to any assumptions

Besides this, you jump to a BIG assumption: that I only give "flashlight shipping amounts to charity". On what do you base this? The truth is that every time I save some money by not wasting it I put it into a fund. At the end of the year I take that money and add more money to it and then give it to the charities of my choice. I'm not saying how much because that isn't what matters of course (I guess you fail to comprehend this too). But it isn't "just" $8 lol.

Be quiet, you embarrass yourself. :shakehead

I will say no more as it is a waste of my time to argue with the unintelligent and unreasonable.


----------



## f22shift (Jul 31, 2009)

Tixx said:


> Mods, can we get this back on topic please. Thanks!


 :thumbsup:


----------



## StandardBattery (Jul 31, 2009)

Post 1 for Part 2 should maybe include a few important links.

Maratac AAA - Part 1 - it discusses lots including 'shipping charges'

Moderator's Comment on Shipping Discussions

Reflectors in the Black vs. Natural versions

The Keyring Attachment is pretty strong.


----------



## KDOG3 (Jul 31, 2009)

Enough with the shipping talk! I dont think any one here was forced to buy it!


----------



## Bullet Bob (Jul 31, 2009)

Just got in two yesterday in natural and these are great. A definite must have. The anodising on mine is the same on the heads and body so its uniform in the color. I think the knurling is good on the head so it makes one hand operation very easy. I was very surprised at just how small this light is but it pack a nice punch and the three levels are very distinct in the outputs unlike some lights I have had that you can barley see much differance between high and lows. This light gets two big thumbs up in my book. :twothumbs


----------



## Patriot (Jul 31, 2009)

StandardBattery said:


> Post 1 for Part 2 should maybe include a few important links.
> Maratac AAA - Part 1 - it discusses lots including 'shipping charges'
> Moderator's Comment on Shipping Discussions
> Reflectors in the Black vs. Natural versions
> The Keyring Attachment is pretty strong.




That was a very good idea. Thanks StandardBattery. :thumbsup:




I ran the Maratac on high quite a bit last night with the 10440. I probably put 10-12, 30-45 seconds runs on it during a walk. It doesn't have much throw to speak of which is probably obvious to everyone by now, but in the really dark areas (without street lights) this light did very well. The lowest setting was too low for walking, but medium worked perfectly, much like the LD01 and LOD. In comparing the low setting with my original Arc AAA, the output was nearly identical. My later Arc is actually quite a bit brighter. I'm still happy with the light, and hopefully my black one will arrive in the next couple of days, in order that I could compare them.


----------



## DM51 (Jul 31, 2009)

SpinDrift said:


> Shipping IS on topic.


No, it is *NOT*. I posted in Part 1 of this thread to make exactly that point. 
 
You have ignored requests by several members to stay on topic, and you have refused to do so, instead rudely telling them to be quiet and and calling them “unintelligent and unreasonable”. That sort of insulting and disrespectful behavior is unacceptable. 
 
You are a new member, and if it were not for that, you would now be taking a few days enforced absence from here to cool off. You are warned that if there are any more disrespectful posts from you, that is exactly what will be happening.


----------



## coolperl (Jul 31, 2009)

StandardBattery, thanks for helpful info :thumbsup: I can't wait till the batch#5 arrives (regarding your topic at marketplace).

Back to the topic... Can anybody say something about voltage regulation of the circuit board ? Is it a flat line with sudden cut-off, or is the voltage curve falling right from the start ?


----------



## BigMHoff (Jul 31, 2009)

THAT WAS AN AWESOME RANT! Not. 

I beat the shipping problem by getting a kubaton, a microwidgy, and some crazy 99cent gun cleaning sticks!! Shipping problem solved.


----------



## js (Jul 31, 2009)

SpinDrift having been fairly warned, continued on (and then some!) in his behavior, and now won't be joining us ever again.

Sorry for the disruption, please continue with your regularly scheduled thread.


----------



## f22shift (Jul 31, 2009)

spindrift. it's a private forum and you agree to the rules by joining.
offtopic rants are trying to be avoiding to dissolve a perpetual bickering that would just end up detrimental to the board. sure there isn't total "freedom" but that's the benefit for everyone to keep the board as civilized as possible.
there are other boards out there that might better suit you. i think you have some interesting thoughts but don't have the necessary tact which i'm sure you'll acquire when you get older.
both arguments of the shipping have been explored and is going offtopic to discuss more. it's just the same arguments said in another way.
i think you care more for the board than you might admit. that was a big rant there.:sigh:


----------



## kaichu dento (Jul 31, 2009)

DM51 said:


> No, it is *NOT*. I posted in Part 1 of this thread to make exactly that point.
> 
> You have ignored requests by several members to stay on topic, and you have refused to do so, instead rudely telling them to be quiet and and calling them “unintelligent and unreasonable”. That sort of insulting and disrespectful behavior is unacceptable.
> 
> You are a new member, and if it were not for that, you would now be taking a few days enforced absence from here to cool off. You are warned that if there are any more disrespectful posts from you, that is exactly what will be happening.





js said:


> SpinDrift having been fairly warned, continued on (and then some!) in his behavior, and now won't be joining us ever again.
> 
> Sorry for the disruption, please continue with your regularly scheduled thread.


Shouldn't these two posts have been the last word? Please, no more.


----------



## sabre7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Just got my natural today, my un-scientific first impressions: 

Very smooth OP reflector, emitter seems perfectly centered. Nice anti-reflective coating on lens. Great finish & knurling, not silver at all, head and body color are well matched. It reminds me of the color of the finish on many higher quality handguns, but shinier. I compared it to my natural finish E0, it is darker. It is very close to the same length as the E0 and the same diameter at the widest points, the head is about the same diameter as LOD or E01. 

A quick ceiling bounce test shows high & med are very close to my LOD Q4, hard to tell any difference, if anything, LOD is very slightly brighter. Low is much, much lower than LOD, about half of the E0. Tint is warmer than the LOD, beam is very smooth compared to LOD, with smooth transition of hot spot into wider area beam. 

Not sure about keychain attachment, the ring goes about 3/4 of the way around the light in a groove and the ends are bent at a right angle towards front of light to fit into 2 notches. The bent ends are rough and seem to slide out of the notches fairly easily, letting it rotate around in the groove. The ends would possibly catch on fabric and collect dust or lint in EDC use. Pocket clip feels sturdier than the standard Fenix LOD clip and snaps on & off without leaving any marks on the obviously tough ano finish.


----------



## dano (Jul 31, 2009)

Nice little light. Almost too small, though. 

80 Lumens? Not by a long shot...

Mine has connection problems between the head and body, and I wouldn't consider it 100% reliable.


----------



## f22shift (Jul 31, 2009)

dano said:


> Nice little light. Almost too small, though.
> 
> 80 Lumens? Not by a long shot...
> 
> Mine has connection problems between the head and body, and I wouldn't consider it 100% reliable.


 
did you try cleaning it?


----------



## xenonk (Jul 31, 2009)

SpinDrift said:


> This could be a purely psychological matter of perception, or misperception; people tend to think that darker objects weigh more than lighter colored objects of the same weight.


When holding a sample in each hand, I've also found people tend to think the object held in their dominant hand is lighter.


----------



## slipe (Jul 31, 2009)

flatline said:


> Are there people who actually prefer med-lo-hi to lo-med-hi?
> 
> I've certainly never met someone who did.


 
Since we haven’t met you can still say that. In this particular light I prefer it to start in med.

I have a ReX on my keychain and a Freedom on my watchband. Both ramp up nicely for situations requiring low light. So the Maratac will come out only when I need bright light.

If my 10440s ever arrive that is what I will use. I think you would normally use med and switch to high only for a limited time with Li-Ions. So it is good for my purposes to start in the “normal” mode.

For most users you are probably right. Low>med>high makes more sense. On my boat I try to use only lights that will start off in low to keep my night vision. For those that don’t I just hold the lens against the palm of my hand until I can lower them.


----------



## Neill_Currie (Jul 31, 2009)

Got back from a great couple of days holiday to a delivery waiting for me on the front step: a Maratac AAA in Natural.
Put a charged 10440 in it, and it's fair to say I am blown away with the amount of light, the nicely distinct 3 different output levels, the quality of the fit and finish, the diminutive size, and by how frequently I want to either look at it or pick it up and check it out some more.
This is a quality piece of workmanship. If you are on the fence about buying one for whatever reason, just do it.
By the way, mine came with clean threads that are nicely lubed, centered emitter, very light OP reflector. The only other AAA light I have to compare it to is a natural Fenix E0, and the Maratac simply blows it away.
Technology progresses amazingly fast, imagine what we might have on our keychains in 5 or 10 years time at this rate.


----------



## wesinator (Jul 31, 2009)

Calina said:


> I find the Maratac cosmetically more attractive but I'll see how the iTP advance looks like when it comes out and I hope it will be low, medium, high instead of medium, low, high.



Is there another version of the ITP coming out or is she just talking about the upgraded version, because i would like it better if it started on low too.


----------



## Calina (Jul 31, 2009)

wesinator said:


> Is there another version of the ITP coming out or is she just talking about the upgraded version, because i would like it better if it started on low too.


 
I was talking about the upgraded version. By the way, despite the name, last time I checked, I was still a he. :devil:


----------



## Woods Walker (Jul 31, 2009)

wesinator said:


> Is there another version of the ITP coming out or is she just talking about the upgraded version, because i would like it better if it started on low too.


 

I am going to hold off to see how the upgrade ITP pans out. Also will wait for some runtime charts if or when someone posts them. Knowing this place (great info here) the charts will be done by someone. I think the name of the ITP is EOS. I have a soft spot for that as my nicest 3xAAA headlamp goes by that name. :twothumbs I did like the placement of the lanyard hole in the ITP for hanging from some paracord but think both would hang just fine.


----------



## chibato (Jul 31, 2009)

To me, it seems the low on the natural version I received is closer to 5 lumen not 1.5? Seems to be about the same (if not brighter) as the D10 on low. Has anyone verified the runtime on low yet?


----------



## Patriot (Jul 31, 2009)

Chibato, mine's 3-4 lumens on alkaline and compares closely to my original Arc AAA.


----------



## djshiner (Jul 31, 2009)

This is a very, very nice and inexpensive AAA light. Three cheers for member StandardBattery for getting this light to me.
The clip reverses nicely for ball cap mounting.


----------



## d1337 (Aug 1, 2009)

djshiner said:


> This is a very, very nice and inexpensive AAA light. Three cheers for member StandardBattery for getting this light to me.
> The clip reverses nicely for ball cap mounting.



Thanks for this picture. It's good to see that the clip reverses. This will be great for clipping to the bill of hat as a make-shift headlamp.


----------



## Robocop (Aug 1, 2009)

It seems like every year we are presented with a very good bang for the buck item and this may be one of those lights we will talk about for some time.

I remember the original Ultra-G was something like 15 dollars and it was an incredible deal. Then came the QIII and many others that you really could not pass up for the cost. This Maratac could easily be one of the great lights to come along if for nothing more than a beater light. If this exact light were presented 6 years ago we would have gladly spent much more to have it.

Really amazing how far small lights have developed and County Comm is simply one of those places I like to shop at. Many here will remember when they had the original Arc AAA as a free gift with certain amounts of purchases and through the years they are still a very good dealer. I now have a 3rd Maratac coming my way as a gift for a friend who runs the animal shelter I volunteer at on weekends....she asked for something she could keep in her pants pocket while sleeping at night as she often has to quickly run outside and check on her animals.

She asked me for something small for her to get around inside the house and also for a larger light to use once outside. The low is perfect for her and with a decent battery the high would work outside for her. One light will fit both her needs and this is the perfect light for just that.

Maybe we could get one to UnknownVT or someone else who could do some in depth tests on runtime and other features. I am curious about the circuit in this light and also plan on giving my friend a pack of rechargeable cells for her light. I have had good luck using rechargeables in my two lights and still have no idea as to total runtime or regulation (if any)


----------



## sabre7 (Aug 1, 2009)

Robocop said:


> She asked me for something small for her to get around inside the house and also for a larger light to use once outside. The low is perfect for her and with a decent battery the high would work outside for her. One light will fit both her needs and this is the perfect light for just that.



I tested mine in the house and in the dark backyard last night. This light is more than adequate for this purpose, even on medium it lit up a very large area outside and could be easily be used on medium or high for outdoor tasks or even hiking.


----------



## AFAustin (Aug 1, 2009)

Robocop said:


> Maybe we could get one to UnknownVT or someone else who could do some in depth tests on runtime and other features. I am curious about the circuit in this light and also plan on giving my friend a pack of rechargeable cells for her light. I have had good luck using rechargeables in my two lights and still have no idea as to total runtime or regulation (if any)



I quite agree on the bang-for-the-buck aspect---the Maratac appears to be this year's EO1, and then some.

Good news on the testing front---selfbuilt has one en route: http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=197795 (Post #10)


----------



## paintballdad (Aug 1, 2009)

I have to say that it's probably the best $25 i've ever spent on a flashlight. The light seems fairly well made with what feels like a very tough finish. And with time we will find out how reliable it will be. 

The keychain attachment point seems rather weak though and i probably won't be using this on a keychain. I guess the lug body Matterhorn will stay on the keychain for a bit longer. The ITP version looks to be better made for keychain carry and will try it out when the "Upgrade" version becomes available. The Maratac does have the advantage of being able to tailstand. The choice of which light to get will largely depend on how you plan to carry it.

Maratac - pocket carry and tailstanding ability.
ITP Eos - keychain carry

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## gbelleh (Aug 1, 2009)

After a little over a week with my natural finish Maratac on my keychain, it has been a great keychain light. The keychain attachment seems to be holding up fine. This light is perfect for walking the dog at night. The medium mode is perfect for lighting the path, and the high is great when a brighter beam is desired. Using a 10440 makes it even better (I've been using only Energizer lithiums in the natural finish (keychain duty), and 10440s in my black finish light. I use the high mode sparingly with the 10440, but it's impressively bright!). I'm very pleased with these lights so far.


----------



## AFAustin (Aug 1, 2009)

I did an informal runtime test just now on my Maratac natural---on high, running on a freshly charged eneloop. It started out noticeably brighter (per ceiling bounce) than my LF2XT R2 on max. At around 40 minutes, it had dimmed just a tad, to about equal the LF2XT. At one hr., it was just a tiny bit dimmer than the LF2XT, but still very bright. 

Thereafter, it began to dim much more rapidly, till I stopped the test at 1 hr. 10 min. But even at the end, it was still putting out a decent amount of light, about equal to my Matterhorn 3 LED HP, which I'm estimating at roughly 13 lumens.

These results are better than I expected---as to output, runtime, and regulation. Well regulated output on high for a solid hour is great. I am even more impressed with this little Maratac. :thumbsup:


----------



## DM51 (Aug 1, 2009)

djshiner said:


> This is a very, very nice and inexpensive AAA light. Three cheers for member StandardBattery for getting this light to me.
> The clip reverses nicely for ball cap mounting.


 That's an excellent photo. Maybe Patriot could copy/quote it into post #1? It would be good to have a pic there for the record, and for people new to the thread.


----------



## richardcpf (Aug 1, 2009)

Looks good, still waiting for mine. I hope it can replace my RAW Al.


----------



## Patriot (Aug 1, 2009)

Will do DM51, good idea. It's the best photo we have of this light for sure! Thanks djshiner.




Richardcpf, funny you mentioned the Raw Al, I left the house tonight with that in my right pocket and the Maratac AAA in the left. The Maratac is much more pocket friendly.


----------



## djshiner (Aug 1, 2009)

Patriot said:


> Will do DM51, good idea. It's the best photo we have of this light for sure! Thanks djshiner.


----------



## flatline (Aug 1, 2009)

Patriot said:


> Richardcpf, funny you mentioned the Raw Al, I left the house tonight with that in my right pocket and the Maratac AAA in the left. The Maratac is much more pocket friendly.



If you were looking for pocket friendly, why didn't you get the Wee instead of the raw?

Just curious...


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Aug 1, 2009)

richardcpf said:


> Looks good, still waiting for mine. I hope it can replace my RAW Al.



Let me know if you are intending to sell that Raw Al. I've got a titanium Wee and would love to match it with a Raw. . .

And as for the keychain clip. My assessment is that it appears to be much stronger than one might guess. The little bent tabs seem to hold it on very securely and it is not going to fall off unless some significant force were exerted. I wouldn't worry about it on a keychain at all.


----------



## d1337 (Aug 1, 2009)

AFAustin said:


> I did an informal runtime test just now on my Maratac natural---on high, running on a freshly charged eneloop. It started out noticeably brighter (per ceiling bounce) than my LF2XT R2 on max. At around 40 minutes, it had dimmed just a tad, to about equal the LF2XT. At one hr., it was just a tiny bit dimmer than the LF2XT, but still very bright.
> 
> Thereafter, it began to dim much more rapidly, till I stopped the test at 1 hr. 10 min. But even at the end, it was still putting out a decent amount of light, about equal to my Matterhorn 3 LED HP, which I'm estimating at roughly 13 lumens.
> 
> These results are better than I expected---as to output, runtime, and regulation. Well regulated output on high for a solid hour is great. I am even more impressed with this little Maratac. :thumbsup:



Do you mean that you were running both of these lights for the full hour or were you comparing the Maratac to a fresh LF2XT each time? I have both on the way. I'm kind of hoping that the Maratac doesn't make me unhappy with my LF2XT R2. I could have gotten 3 Maratacs for the price of one LF2XT R2.


----------



## AFAustin (Aug 1, 2009)

d1337 said:


> Do you mean that you were running both of these lights for the full hour or were you comparing the Maratac to a fresh LF2XT each time? I have both on the way. I'm kind of hoping that the Maratac doesn't make me unhappy with my LF2XT R2. I could have gotten 3 Maratacs for the price of one LF2XT R2.



The latter. The LF2XT stayed fresh---only the Maratac was going through the runtime test.

But, don't feel bad, the LF2XT has some advantages: being able to calibrate the output; a smoother transition from spot to spill, and hence a prettier beam IMO (although the Maratac is no slouch in that dept.); a lower low; all the clever features such as checking voltage under load and low battery cut-off; and the whole world of the FUI if you are into that, etc., etc.

Two great lights. The Maratac is definitely the bang-for-the-buck champ, and its simplicity is appealing. The LF2XT is a very sophisticated and versatile light---a cutting edge AAA, and also a lot of light for the $. 

And, you upheld the noble CPF tradition---you BOUGHT BOTH!


----------



## d1337 (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks AFAustin. The more that I think about it I do really like the idea of the tail switch on the LF2XT as well. If the Maratac is as good as it seems it might make a good bang for the buck light that I can recommend to my non Flashaholic friends.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Aug 1, 2009)

This does look like a great light, I just wish it had a lanyard hole on the actual body of the light (not a clip with a hole).


----------



## gorn (Aug 1, 2009)

I couldn't stand it anymore. Since my wife could feel a weight difference between the black and natural I got a real nice scale. She was right that the lights were different weights. But the natural was .1 gram heavier. I took the duraloops out of them and they both weighed 11grams. One of my duraloops was .1gram heavier so I put it in the black one so she could feel better about it.

I have to be nice to her not only because she deserves it, but also because she has never complained no matter how many new lights show up each month.


----------



## sabre7 (Aug 1, 2009)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> This does look like a great light, I just wish it had a lanyard hole on the actual body of the light (not a clip with a hole).








Waiting for the EOS natural version for keychain light, the keychain attachment is built into the tail.


----------



## Patriot (Aug 2, 2009)

flatline said:


> If you were looking for pocket friendly, why didn't you get the Wee instead of the raw?
> 
> Just curious...





Well, for that matter, why didn't I just take a Photon or similar button cell light? I have a wee also flatline but the Raw was sitting on the coffee table by the door. I was wearing cargo shorts and just tossed it into a pocket. When I sit down in my vehicle the lights tend to fall to the back of the pocket and sometimes end up between my seat and the back of my leg. Also, as you probably know, the Raw is much brighter than the Wee and the larger reflector provides more throw. From that standpoint it has an advantage over the Wee.


----------



## coyote (Aug 2, 2009)

i couldn't take it anymore so ordered two Natural ones. can't wait!

thnx everyone for the info and feedback.


----------



## Patriot (Aug 2, 2009)

coyote said:


> i couldn't take it anymore so ordered two Natural ones. can't wait!





I'm eager to here your thoughts considering some of the other lights you own. Ordering two is a good idea I think since it doesn't seem unusual to get one with an off center LED. I forgot to mention that this is about the only issue I have with my natural, although I don't consider it a deal breaker on a AAA light.


----------



## sabre7 (Aug 2, 2009)

Does anybody know about the 50hr low runtime claim on alkalines? Been using NiMh in mine the low is perfect for navigating around in the dark indoors.


----------



## Patriot (Aug 2, 2009)

I don't think anyone has tested the low run-time yet, only high, so far.


----------



## chaosmagnet (Aug 3, 2009)

My Maratac AAA failed to work. Battery tested at 100%. Cleaning the threads carefully got me a bit of flicker and then out again. A sharp rap on the tail got it working again.

While troubleshooting the light I took the clip off to make it easier to clean up the threads. The lanyard/keyring loop came off with the clip and snapped!

I'm disappointed. Of the three Maratac lights I've bought, two of them had problems when brand new. While I have two of the iTP AAAs coming, the way I'm thinking now I'm going to stop buying iTP/Olight/Maratac lights for the foreseeable future. As cool as they are, if they're not reliable I don't want them.


----------



## applevision (Aug 3, 2009)

chaosmagnet said:


> My Maratac AAA failed to work. Battery tested at 100%. Cleaning the threads carefully got me a bit of flicker and then out again. A sharp rap on the tail got it working again.
> 
> While troubleshooting the light I took the clip off to make it easier to clean up the threads. The lanyard/keyring loop came off with the clip and snapped!
> 
> I'm disappointed. Of the three Maratac lights I've bought, two of them had problems when brand new. While I have two of the iTP AAAs coming, the way I'm thinking now I'm going to stop buying iTP/Olight/Maratac lights for the foreseeable future. As cool as they are, if they're not reliable I don't want them.



Well, it's true that at this low price point, _something_ has got to give. But I wonder if you can contact CC and see if they can make things right? I'd had to throw the baby out with the bath water.


----------



## Patriot (Aug 3, 2009)

chaosmagnet said:


> While troubleshooting the light I took the clip off to make it easier to clean up the threads. The lanyard/keyring loop came off with the clip and snapped!




Any chance you could show us a picture of this snapped keyring loop? It seems to be a pretty tough piece of spring steel so I'm curious what look like when they break. If you're unable to post a picture please email it to me and I post it for you.

Thanks


----------



## chaosmagnet (Aug 3, 2009)

Patriot said:


> Any chance you could show us a picture of this snapped keyring loop? It seems to be a pretty tough piece of spring steel so I'm curious what look like when they break. If you're unable to post a picture please email it to me and I post it for you.
> 
> Thanks



I pitched it in disgust, but it should be in my home office wastepaper basket. I'll dig it out if I can, and take a picture of it.


----------



## WadeF (Aug 3, 2009)

Got my natural Maratac today! Nice little light for sure! Running it on 10440's. My only complaint is the noticeable PWM. If they come out with version 2.0 and improve on the PWM I'd by another.


----------



## nakahoshi (Aug 3, 2009)

I recieved the ITP A3 EOS Model today (standard) and its just as nice as the Maratacs. (duh)

The body feels a little thicker and all together it feels a little bit heavier. The reflector is the same that is in the Natural Maratac (smoother beam) and the Emitter is Perfectly Centered. Nice and warm tint too! I think this is a sweet little light.

I really love the single mode,no trace of PWM:devil:!!! Perfect
-Bobby


----------



## davidt1 (Aug 3, 2009)

Got mine an hour ago. I love it. I am even more excited this time than I was when I got a Akoray 106. The clip does get in the way a bit when you twist the light. The m/l/h sequence is dumb. Other than these 2 minor annoyances, the light is just awesome. You basically get arguably the smallest aaa light with a simple operation that does not require a degree in flashlight programming to use for $22.

Shorter than a Zebralight AA light






I have found a near perfect wallet light





The wide hotspot makes for an excellent reading/headlamp


----------



## djshiner (Aug 3, 2009)

nakahoshi said:


> I recieved the ITP A3 EOS Model today (standard) and its just as nice as the Maratacs. (duh)
> 
> The body feels a little thicker and all together it feels a little bit heavier. The reflector is the same that is in the Natural Maratac (smoother beam) and the Emitter is Perfectly Centered. Nice and warm tint too! I think this is a sweet little light.
> 
> ...


 
Can the heads of the Maratac and EOS be interchanged?

Can the clip be reversed easily on the EOS?


----------



## f22shift (Aug 3, 2009)

received my 2 natural today. one does look brighter, better centered led. or is it more blueish tint. the other with a slightly wider hotspot and green tint. these are not huge differences. noticeable with a side to side comparison.
is it bad i'm cherry picking for the one to keep myself. :twothumbs


----------



## Woods Walker (Aug 3, 2009)

No I have done it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Patriot (Aug 3, 2009)

f22shift said:


> is it bad i'm cherry picking for the one to keep myself. :twothumbs




Not at all. Like many of us you are a very particular enthusiast. Gifting the other one away to a non-flashaholic is a nice gesture and anyone would greatly appreciated it.


----------



## triplemacs (Aug 3, 2009)

Just got done changing bearings inside a large air handler (I do HVAC work). Reversed the pocket clip on my Maratac natural loaded with an Eneloop, attached it to the bill of my hat and I was good to go. Ran it on medium off and on for 2+ hours. I love this light! Made my bosses DeWalt 12 volt work light look like crap.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Aug 3, 2009)

Just took my Maratac and my LF2XT on a long weekend trip to Houston for a wedding. Ended up carrying the Maratac for its smaller size most of the time. Never had a serious need, but it hides in a pocket better, plus does well on low as a reading light. Actually ended up forgetting the LiteFlux at my sister-in-law's house. I think the Maratac will be able to take its place for a few days.

Geoff


----------



## juslearnin (Aug 3, 2009)

Ok, can some of you more enlightened help me out?

I have one of these, and I got some Ultrafire 10440s today, and they make it just amazing.

Can anyone tell me if it is hard on the light or hard on the battery to run this in medium mode? It seems to me that the excess voltage has to go somewhere. The circuit must be cutting it down somehow, and I would think that would generate more heat in the circuit itself.

Should I avoid using it for prolonged periods in medium or even low mode because it is hard on the system/ circuit?

Should I not use 10440s at all if I want it to last a few years (like the ARC AAA it has replaced on my keyring)?

Obviously, I am not an electrical engineer, I'm just trying to make sure I don't shorten the lifespan of this cool light.


----------



## StandardBattery (Aug 3, 2009)

I recieved my iTP A3 EOS today (standard version). 


Impressive size! It's actually *shorter than the Maratac!* This is due to the shorter head. If you were to shave the keyring nub of the tail it would be wicked small, and would tail stand again.
weights 18g with no battery, 30.1g with eneloop, and only 10.2g with no keychain and no battery.
*The head is compatible* with the Maratac body.
Uses the identical clip.
I definitely prefer the knurling on the Maratac, but you can 1 hand the iTP as well.
I think 2009 is the year of the AAA light.


----------



## Patriot (Aug 3, 2009)

juslearnin said:


> Should I avoid using it for prolonged periods in medium or even low mode because it is hard on the system/ circuit?
> 
> Should I not use 10440s at all if I want it to last a few years (like the ARC AAA it has replaced on my keyring)?





I don't feel any extra heat being generated in low or medium as compared to a NiMH or Lithium batteries on high. I've got about 3 hours of medium run on mine so far and it's performing very well. Medium isn't pushing the battery very hard, so no worries there. 

As for the circuit, I don't think there's any way to know for sure if feeding it extra voltage could harm it but I don't see any evidence of that problem occurring is similarly designed lights.


----------



## chaosmagnet (Aug 3, 2009)

Patriot said:


> Any chance you could show us a picture of this snapped keyring loop? It seems to be a pretty tough piece of spring steel so I'm curious what look like when they break. If you're unable to post a picture please email it to me and I post it for you.



This was the best picture I could take with my phone.







I wouldn't be so annoyed with this if it wasn't a brand new light, that I'd never even tried to use the keyring clip on. And if I didn't have to bang it on the table to get it to work. And if I didn't have another iTP / Maratac light that came with a bad clicky.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Aug 3, 2009)

I like that slogan of "2009 is the year of the AAA light". Now all we need are the Quark AAA and the Nitecore EZ-AAA to make it a complete "year of the AAA light".



StandardBattery said:


> I recieved my iTP A3 EOS today (standard version).
> 
> 
> Impressive size! It's actually *shorter than the Maratac!* This is due to the shorter head. If you were to shave the keyring nub of the tail it would be wicked small, and would tail stand again.
> ...


----------



## StandardBattery (Aug 3, 2009)

Beacon of Light said:


> I like that slogan of "2009 is the year of the AAA light". Now all we need are the Quark AAA and the Nitecore EZ-AAA to make it a complete "year of the AAA light".


 
We need the Muyshondt Zephyr to show that AAA isn't just for kids anymore. :nana:


It started with a bang and the LD01-SS, and it's going strong.


----------



## Patriot (Aug 3, 2009)

chaosmagnet said:


> I wouldn't be so annoyed with this if it wasn't a brand new light, that I'd never even tried to use the keyring clip on. And if I didn't have to bang it on the table to get it to work. And if I didn't have another iTP / Maratac light that came with a bad clicky.




Wow, look at that. It broke right in the middle of the bend. I guess we'll soon find out if this is a trend or a one-off fluke. Someone had to be first I guess, sorry it broke on you.


----------



## vali (Aug 3, 2009)

Does someone get the multimode ITP? Is the PWM noticeable?


----------



## djshiner (Aug 4, 2009)

StandardBattery said:


> I recieved my iTP A3 EOS today (standard version).
> 
> 
> Impressive size! It's actually *shorter than the Maratac!* This is due to the shorter head. If you were to shave the keyring nub of the tail it would be wicked small, and would tail stand again.
> ...


I'm just thinking(typing) out loud: ... The head of the EOS is shorter and also compatible with the Maratac body. So One could put the EOS head on the Maratac boby and end up with a shorter light that would tail stand with out having to shave the nib off. ...interesting.


----------



## Abyssos (Aug 4, 2009)

I received my two natural Maratac AAA's today and am quite impressed with the amount of light generated in high mode using Eneloops. Very impressive. The light is very small as everyone else have mentioned; much smaller and lighter than I had expected. Great for EDC. 

I have mixed feelings about the key ring attachment, but +1 for tailstanding and the clip. The PWM is noticeable in medium and low mode, but not in high. I have to purposely wave my hand quickly in front of the light to see it so it isn't that bad, I suppose.

It's a nice light. Those who haven't joined the party. Buy one or two now....:twothumbs


----------



## Phaserburn (Aug 4, 2009)

Got my natural yesterday. It has taken over keychain duty for me. Using a lithium AAA, it's almost weightless. I thought I wouldn't like the side mounted keychain attachment, but I am surprised to find I like it alot. It holds the flashlight up high and tight on my keychain, so it hangs around the same length as my keys. Perfect.

The emitter on mine is centered. The beam is flawless. The ano seems nice; time will tell on that one. And I like the output levels better than the Fenix I was using.


----------



## Patriot (Aug 4, 2009)

I received a 2nd light today with a shiny, op reflector. My first light, which is a natural HA has the typical fine frost look. I'm a bit surprised at how much better the shiny reflector throws considering how small they are to begin with. My natural Maratac has better flood so I think it's just a matter of preference. 

Both lights measured between 32-33 lux during ceiling bounce test (high, 10440).


----------



## slipe (Aug 4, 2009)

I’m still anxiously awaiting my 10440s. I hope they transform my lights into something useful or both of mine will go as gifts.

With alkalines they are maybe as bright but not nearly as useful as my ReX. NiMH might improve that a tad, but not enough for me to bother stocking them in AAA.

I tried the Maratac on my keychain instead of the ReX. It seems bulkier and definitely heavier. With the ReX you can be instantly on full bright or ramp up in low without seeing a brighter light. The Rex is at least as bright and I used fresh alkalines in the Maratacs. I like the light pattern and color a little better with the ReX.

I’ll reevaluate when the 10440s get here. But IMO the ReX is a lighter and better keychain light with AAAs in the Maratac. I have one of each of the Maratacs BTW and don’t see a lot to choose between them. The Maratac will have a better run time with NiMH, but I don't tend to use little lights for long periods. There is always a bigger and better light close at hand.


----------



## Patriot (Aug 4, 2009)

slipe said:


> I’m still anxiously awaiting my 10440s. I hope they transform my lights into something useful or both of mine will go as gifts.
> 
> With alkalines they are maybe as bright but not nearly as useful as my ReX. NiMH might improve that a tad, but not enough for me to bother stocking them in AAA.
> 
> I tried the Maratac on my keychain instead of the ReX. It seems bulkier and definitely heavier.






Hmm, if you don't think the light useful for anything now, I have trouble believing that the use of 10440s is going to change your opinion much. Since only the brightness is going to change, how is that going overcome the other deficiencies you find in the light as compared to your Photon Rex?

I know that we all have personal preferences as to what we key, pocket, neck lanyard carry, but I somehow fail to see how a mini AAA XP-E light comes up short in any performance category to a 4 x 5mm Nichia light with a rechargeable only battery. I'm not sure how you're determining comparable brightness but without a light meter, differing beamshapes can be deceptive. 

With regards to the Maratac being bulky and heavy compared to the Rex, well, one is metal with a larger battery capacity. Anytime you increase performance it requires a larger "gas tank" but even at this, calling it bulky is a bit of a stretch imo. I think someone weighed the light at 10-11 grams....way less than 1/2 ounce. :huh:


----------



## chibato (Aug 4, 2009)

Anyone tested the runtimes on low? I started with a fresh Eneloop yesterday morning at 6:30am. This morning, before leaving for work at 6:30am it was still going strong. However, after returning home today at 6:00pm I found the battery dead. So at least 24 hours but definitely less than 36. I did not test the voltage before I used the battery, but I did take it directly from the charger. I will start another test with a fresh alkaline, unless someone else is trying it? I have no equipment, so I will have to just watch for a visible change in light.


----------



## jabe1 (Aug 4, 2009)

Just got my natural today! Although the beam leans a bit toward green, this is a very impressive *little* light. Running an L92, I can't believe how bright it is! I can't wait until my 10440s get here :devil:.
I'm finding it fits quite well in my jeans coin pocket, which suits me because I'm a minimalist when it comes to keychain do-dads.


----------



## Mdinana (Aug 4, 2009)

This light ROCKS. Just got it today.


----------



## slipe (Aug 4, 2009)

> Hmm, if you don't think the light useful for anything now, I have trouble believing that the use of 10440s is going to change your opinion much. Since only the brightness is going to change, how is that going overcome the other deficiencies you find in the light as compared to your Photon Rex?


If brightness wasn’t a factor I would have a much smaller Photon Freedom on the keychain. I was actually considering clipping the Maratac in my pants or shirt pocket. But it would have to put out enough light to make it worthwhile with the ReX on my keychain – where it will probably stay. It currently doesn’t put out enough light to either replace or augment the ReX.


> I know that we all have personal preferences as to what we key, pocket, neck lanyard carry, but I somehow fail to see how a mini AAA XP-E light comes up short in any performance category to a 4 x 5mm Nichia light with a rechargeable only battery. I'm not sure how you're determining comparable brightness but without a light meter, differing beamshapes can be deceptive.


If it hold them both a foot from a white wall the ReX looks brighter. 10 feet away the Maratac has a brighter spot on the wall but the ReX more flood. I have had a meter on order for a while and it finally shipped today, but I don’t see how a number would make any difference. If I perceive the light from the ReX as being more useful I would think a lightmeter reading would not change that. If you have a ReX or can get your hands on one you might compare them with an AAA in the Maratac – I think you will be surprised. 


> With regards to the Maratac being bulky and heavy compared to the Rex, well, one is metal with a larger battery capacity. Anytime you increase performance it requires a larger "gas tank" but even at this, calling it bulky is a bit of a stretch imo. I think someone weighed the light at 10-11 grams....way less than 1/2 ounce.


The ReX is heavy and bulky compared to a Freedom. That doesn’t mean I need a set of wheels to lug the ReX around. The operative word is “compared”.

I think in terms of brightness being performance and run time being endurance. Until the 10440s arrive the Maratac has no performance advantage over the ReX despite being comparatively bulkier and heavier. I’m using your numbers to anticipate that will change with 10440s. I think it safe to assume endurance is insignificant to me since I have never run the ReX or its predecessors out of battery.


----------



## Nake (Aug 4, 2009)

What is an ReX? It seems to have bypassed me. 

*edit;* never mind, I found what it is.


----------



## torpeau (Aug 4, 2009)

jabe1 said:


> Just got my natural today! Although the beam leans a bit toward green, this is a very impressive *little* light. Running an L92, I can't believe how bright it is! I can't wait until my 10440s get here :devil:.
> I'm finding it fits quite well in my jeans coin pocket, which suits me because I'm a minimalist when it comes to keychain do-dads.



My natural also arrived today. The LED is slightly off-center, but the light performs beautifully. Light as a feather, it's on my wife's car key chain. 

Since the vendor isn't recommending 10440s, I'll stick with eneloops.


----------



## WadeF (Aug 4, 2009)

Fooling around with the camera and my NA HA Maratac tonight:


----------



## Beacon of Light (Aug 4, 2009)

received mine today 2 HA Nats. Only opened one so far other still in plastic. I truly wished they started low>medium>high. I know medium will probably be considered the most useful, but to me I mostly use low lows in any light I own. Nice floody light, lower low than a few lights I have. I like the size but IIRC without having it in hand it is like the E01 which goes against logic to turn it on you loosen and you loosen by turning the head to the right not the left. I am used to everything being righty tighty, lefty loosey. Wish Maratac and Fenix held to this standard.

PS. $8 for a plastic bubble wrap interior envelope for 2 Maratacs is a bit much. I know UPS has a minimum charge but why does CC use them for small items like this. I don't care if they want to charge that much for shipping, but they should use USPS Priority and it would be half that and at least they could pocket the difference. I'd just like to see them benefit rather than UPS, which is not the shipper I'd think of to ship light packages like this. When it was delivered this morning I picked it up on the doorstep and it was so light I had no idea what was in it. I had to make sure it was addressed to me or if it was a mistake.


----------



## Patriot (Aug 4, 2009)

I've always been a fan of the med, low, high "Fenix pattern" if I can call it that? Low, especially on the Maratac is too low except for very dark night or well adjusted eyes. Med seems almost perfect and very slightly conservative for most tasks. *For* most of my uses I'd be having to double twist. 



Most followers of this thread know that the moderators had to step in a couple of times, one of those times because of persistent shipping cost complaints which took the thread off topic. I did want to mention a follow up to this since it was brought up again. 

I've had two conversations now with Nick at County Comm and during the second conversation we did touch on the shipping cost which has raised so much discussion. For CC, the biggest bonus to using UPS was to have a tracking# and a $100 insurance with each shipment. He went on to say that they're having terrible problems with lost or delayed items that were shipped USPS, which I can relate to in my own experience. Having a tracking number allows both parties to follow the item which is especially helpful for this particular seller in resolving problems that might arise. Since there's no tracking with USPS, assumed lost package scenarios get placed into a holding pattern or a "wait and see" system. This recently happened to me while shipping something in my own state via PM. It eventually showed up but it was 10 days later. In the meantime, I didn't know what to due or if I should file a claim or what. I've had 4 bad experiences with USPS in about 12 months with two items disappearing permanently. 

I'm sure that we all have our own horror stories with different carriers but at some point CC chose to use UPS because it works best for them. They've been in the buisiness of shipping product for a long time now know the "ins and outs" after having weighed the pro's and con's of each delivery service. 

P.S. Nick is reading this thread btw. 


On a product note, I wanted to mention that my 2nd light has a much more centered emitter an that the beam color is very slightly warmer which is most noticeable on the low setting. Neither lights have a hint of blue which I really appreciate. Perhaps this is due to XP-E consistency? I'm not sure though.


----------



## Patriot (Aug 4, 2009)

WadeF said:


> Fooling around with the camera and my NA HA Maratac tonight:




Those are pretty cool Wade. Do you have the original non-color adjusted, first picture and if so, would you mind if I added it to post 1?

Thanks.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Aug 5, 2009)

Patriot said:


> I've always been a fan of the med, low, high "Fenix pattern" if I can call it that? Low, especially on the Maratac is too low except for very dark night or well adjusted eyes. Med seems almost perfect and very slightly conservative for most tasks. *Most most of my uses I'd be having to double twist*.



Most of my uses I am double twisting as all I ever need is low. Sucks to have to waste battery life even for a split second every time you need to use the light.


----------



## Patriot (Aug 5, 2009)

Beacon of Light said:


> Most of my uses I am double twisting as all I ever need is low. Sucks to have to waste battery life even for a split second every time you need to use the light.




Since you so often use the light on low which hardly requires any energy, maybe you could just switch over to a Photon or fauxton type light. I need the extra size because I'm using a lot more power than you are with my medium and high running. For walking around the house at night or finding my keys I use an Arc, E01 or fauxton myself. Admittedly, if I had to double twist a Fenix or Maratac for every occation that I needed just a few lumens, I might tire of that after a while.


----------



## WadeF (Aug 5, 2009)

Patriot said:


> Those are pretty cool Wade. Do you have the original non-color adjusted, first picture and if so, would you mind if I added it to post 1?
> 
> Thanks.



Is this what you're after?  You may use it in post 1.


----------



## davidt1 (Aug 5, 2009)

Beacon of Light said:


> Most of my uses I am double twisting as all I ever need is low. Sucks to have to waste battery life even for a split second every time you need to use the light.



Same feeling here. Low is all I need at night in a dark room. Also in public places like movie theaters I would definitely want to start on low and goes from there if needed. That's better than having too much light at first and having to turn it down. m/l/h is dumb dumb dumb.


----------



## bfly (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Maratac AAA Q5*



Patriot said:


> *Ceiling bounce results (high)*
> 
> *Maratac AAA*
> *Duracell Alkaline 12.6 lux*
> ...



Did you do any ceiling bounce tests on medium? I would be curious what the lux readings would be for the Ultrafire 10440 on medium compared to the L91 on High.


----------



## Patriot (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Maratac AAA Q5*



bfly said:


> Did you do any ceiling bounce tests on medium? I would be curious what the lux readings would be for the Ultrafire 10440 on medium compared to the L91 on High.





I attempted to before but the output was too low for the integrating bathroom test...lol.

I just used my poopy light box and got the following results on medium. Remember not to compare these with the prior non-light box tests.


*Maratac (high)

Alkaline 46.1
L92 57.0
NiMH 63.6
10440 161.8 


Maratac (medium)

Alkaline 14.5
NiMH 15.8
L92 16.5
10440 39.2


Maratac (low)

Alkaline 1.4
NiMH 1.5
L92 1.7
10440 3.9





(10440 high)

159 peak
149 10 sec
137 20 sec
126 30 sec
120 40 sec
115 50 sec
111 60 sec*


----------



## bfly (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Maratac AAA Q5*



Patriot said:


> I attempted to before but the output was too low for the integrating bathroom test...lol.
> 
> I just used my poopy light box and got the following results on medium. Remember not to compare these with the prior non-light box tests.
> 
> ...



Thanks, so what was the lightbox reading for them on high, or did you post this already? Basically I want to know if the 10440 on medium is comparable to a L92 on high.


----------



## Patriot (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Maratac AAA Q5*



bfly said:


> Thanks, so what was the lightbox reading for them on high, or did you post this already? Basically I want to know if the 10440 on medium is comparable to a L92 on high.




check now, previous post updated...


----------



## WadeF (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Maratac AAA Q5*

Anyone want to guess the out the front lumens with the Maratac on a 10440? It seems to be beating out the LOD/LD10's in bounce tests, so it could be in the 200+ lumen out the front range.  

I almost went for a Liteflux LF2XT, but the Maratac is doing the job for me. I love that I can clip it inside my left front pocket and it's so small it doesn't get in the way. I also keep my iPhone in there. So I wanted something small that wouldn't clunk into my phone, etc. I still holster carry my LF3XT on my belt as my main EDC. 

This is just a great little light for clipping in a pants pocket, shirt pocket, etc. With a 10440 you have a nice low, a good medium, and a blazing high. I love the wide hot spot created by the small textured reflector in the Natural version. I hear the black version throws better, but for this type of light I'd rather have more flood for close range tasks. 

I hope Maratac continues to offer these and hopefully upgrades them from time to time when better emitters become plentiful, and maybe a new circuit with better PWM. 


Also shouldn't the first post in this topic link back to the original Maratac topic?


----------



## Patriot (Aug 5, 2009)

Wade, I added the "continued from" link. 

It's really difficult to know about the output without Gman testing it. If I compare the output of lights that he has tested and ratio that against my readings for the same models I'd say just under 200 lumens but above 180. The problem is that it drops so quickly that it's hardly worth giving credit to. 

(10440 high)

159 peak
149 10 sec
137 20 sec
126 30 sec
120 40 sec
115 50 sec
111 60 sec



Btw, you won't have to worry about updates since they've already got some interesting plans in the works.


----------



## DuckhunterInTN (Aug 5, 2009)

I've got a black and natural on the way. I can't wait.


----------



## Nake (Aug 5, 2009)

Patriot said:


> The problem is that it drops so quickly that it's hardly worth giving credit to.


 
Mine drops quickly also. In my lightbox it drops about 50lm in 30sec. When I test the amperage, it stays pretty much the same for 30sec. I would say the XP-E can't take the heat of over 1A.


----------



## davidt1 (Aug 5, 2009)

Stock clip does not grip well. Removed and replaced with my own clip. Grips much stronger now. Looks better too.


----------



## StandardBattery (Aug 5, 2009)

davidt1 said:


> Stock clip does not grip well. Removed and replaced with my own clip. Grips much stronger now. Looks better too.


 
"Grips much stronger", ok I might believe that; "Looks better too", :sick2: ok now you're dreaming. :laughing:


----------



## StandardBattery (Aug 5, 2009)

Patriot said:


> *...* Btw, you won't have to worry about updates since they've already got some interesting plans in the works.


 
 Are you going to share any details?


----------



## davidt1 (Aug 5, 2009)

They need to make an AA version of this light. Make it even smaller than the EZ AA.


----------



## bfly (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Maratac AAA Q5*



Patriot said:


> check now, previous post updated...



Thanks a bunch. That is what I wanted to know. It looks like a 10440 on medium is noticeably lower than a L92 on high.


----------



## Patriot (Aug 5, 2009)

StandardBattery said:


> Are you going to share any details?




Not this week but there's a good chance I can share next week.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Aug 5, 2009)

I like having lights that can do it all. I just like lights where the UI is well thought out and focuses on efficiency above all else. The quark is a powerful light but I have yet other than as a test to see if it works were the medium, high or Turbo modes. Same goes for my Fenix LD10/LD20, same goes for my JetBeam Jet I-Pro I.B.S. Ver. 1.2, same goes for my multiple LF2XTs, same goes for my 2 Lumapower Connexion and Connexion X2s, same goes for my 2 Nitecore D120s, same goes for my Nitecore EZAA. etc etc. Starting on low just makes sense. 



Patriot said:


> Since you so often use the light on low which hardly requires any energy, maybe you could just switch over to a Photon or fauxton type light. I need the extra size because I'm using a lot more power than you are with my medium and high running. For walking around the house at night or finding my keys I use an Arc, E01 or fauxton myself. Admittedly, if I had to double twist a Fenix or Maratac for every occation that I needed just a few lumens, I might tire of that after a while.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Aug 5, 2009)

> Originally Posted by *Patriot*
> 
> 
> _*...* Btw, you won't have to worry about updates since they've already got some interesting plans in the works. _


_

Here's hoping you can put in the word we want Low/Medium/High for the next version.
_


----------



## applevision (Aug 5, 2009)

Not to beat the dead horse, but one thing I will add is that I have NEVER seen complaints here about L/M/H, but have seen plenty about lights that start at medium... I personally don't mind the medium starts but it seems to be more controversial even if it is better for some...thoughts?


----------



## Patriot (Aug 5, 2009)

Beacon of Light said:


> we want Low/Medium/High for the next version.
> [/I]





I'm not sure if that's really the case though. While digging up old threads, none of which were polls, I rough counted about a 65/35 split in favor of med, low, high. It would be worth searching up a few of them and seeing for yourself with particular attention to the LOD, LD01 threads. 

I'd add vote to this thread but I don't think I'm able to at this point.


----------



## StandardBattery (Aug 5, 2009)

We might need a popular AAA that is strickly L, M, H and the low is very low to hear the other side very loud.

I like L, M, H on some of my lights. Just NOT on the LD01 or the Maratac if it is on my keychain.

The M level is the one that covers 90% of my usage I would hate to have to twist/twist to get the level I want rather than just twist on. Although these two lights are multi-level I use them mostly as single level, but really appreciate having the other levels when needed.

So to me it comes down to having the most used level first. 

However, if M is not your most used level then obviously you'd want something else. Many people like H first. That's why we have great lights like NovaTac and LiteFlux, so you can choose your levels and the sequence and have the perfect light. They cost a little more than an Maratac AAA, but if your going to use the light a lot, or it really matters to you I think it is worth it.

Since there is no other L/M/H light like the Maratac right now, I think they should make a version with this option. They will sell them to those that want them. At this price I think it makes sense for them to offer that option. 

I'll be very interested to see what they come out with next.


----------



## bodhran (Aug 5, 2009)

Ordered my natural Monday evening and UPS just dropped it off. First of all, the pictures I've seen didn't prepare me for how small this light is but feels good in the hand with good knurling. Nicely centered emiter with a warm tint, and bright. It does have a big hotspot with lots of spill, but I like it. Can't wait for dark now to really give this thing a try. Thanks to everyone here for helping make the decision to get this light. :wave:


----------



## Mdinana (Aug 5, 2009)

Patriot said:


> I've had two conversations now with Nick at County Comm and during the second conversation we did touch on the shipping cost which has raised so much discussion. For CC, the biggest bonus to using UPS was to have a tracking# and a $100 insurance with each shipment. He went on to say that they're having terrible problems with lost or delayed items that were shipped USPS, which I can relate to in my own experience.


 
OK, true about the tracking number. Doesn't FedEx or DHL offer this? And USPS _does_ offer delivery confirmation (and tracking too, for lots more money). The other big gripe (Nick, feel free to comment!) is how the shipping goes up based on price, not weight. And, despite using UPS, it's still slower than molasses. Maybe we should all be bitc...er...complaining to UPS?


----------



## Centropolis (Aug 5, 2009)

I received my black Maratac AAA today and I am a bit surprised at my sample having a way off center LED. Now, I know if it is a bit off for a $25 flashlight meant to by a keychain light, it's not that big of a deal. But I mean, I really didn't expect it to be this off.









StandardBattery has asked me to post these pictures to see if anyone else have this issue. Or at least as severe as mine.

I also note that the reflector is not seated properly...it's kind of off as well.

Am I just expecting too much?


----------



## Patriot (Aug 6, 2009)

Your reflector looks cocked sideways. I'd probably ask them to send a replacement. My first light's LED is off center but at least the reflector is straight.


----------



## slipe (Aug 6, 2009)

I got the 10440s and they really make a difference. I guess the Maratac has found a home in either my shirt pocket or clipped in my pants pocket.

The ReX will stay on the keychain though. I pulled my last fresh AAA alkaline from the fridge, warmed it up, made a note to buy more and put it in the natural Maratec. The Rex is on the left and the Maratac on the right on high. The Maratac is slightly brighter, but there isn’t much to choose between them.







Keychain with ReX, Rex charger and Maratac for comparison.


----------



## gunga (Aug 6, 2009)

Centropolis said:


> I received my black Maratac AAA today and I am a bit surprised at my sample having a way off center LED. Now, I know if it is a bit off for a $25 flashlight meant to by a keychain light, it's not that big of a deal. But I mean, I really didn't expect it to be this off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Mine looks quite similar to that ...

Doesn't affect the beam too much.


----------



## Guyon (Aug 6, 2009)

I don't know if anyone has mentioned this, but...

If you flip the clip on the Maratac, it makes for a nice little hands-free set-up.


----------



## waddup (Aug 6, 2009)

Guyon said:


> *[unnecessarily long quote removed - DM51]*


 
lol, ive been resisting the maratak in favor of the stronger key ring attachment itp, but now????????

both.


----------



## JohnR66 (Aug 6, 2009)

I just put in my order for the natural finish one last night.
I lost my EDC LOD last September and with short funds, have not been able to justify spending $$ on another one. Now this light comes along and seems to be just as good yet smaller. I hope this thing is as good as I'm hearing, I can't afford any more lights for a long time.


----------



## Centropolis (Aug 6, 2009)

Patriot said:


> Your reflector looks cocked sideways. I'd probably ask them to send a replacement. My first light's LED is off center but at least the reflector is straight.


 
Well, I got it from the GB so he was just forwarding the flashlights so I am not sure if that is possible getting a replacement.

BTW, I tried taking the engine out but I think it's glued pretty good. So to get it off, is the best method still the ziplock bag in boiling water thing? I've never tried it. Would the heat screw up the stuff inside?


----------



## davidt1 (Aug 6, 2009)

JohnR66 said:


> I just put in my order for the natural finish one last night.
> I lost my EDC LOD last September and with short funds, have not been able to justify spending $$ on another one. Now this light comes along and seems to be just as good yet smaller. I hope this thing is as good as I'm hearing, I can't afford any more lights for a long time.



Believe the hype. It's a very good light. I should have bought 2.


----------



## *Dusty* (Aug 6, 2009)

2 natural and one black arrived today with me, the reflectors are different between the two different colours.

Very happy with mine, although with tax added they aren't quite as good value over here as you guys get in the States. Not complaining, I still think they are great!


----------



## Patriot (Aug 6, 2009)

JohnR66 said:


> I just put in my order for the natural finish one last night.
> I lost my EDC LOD last September and with short funds, have not been able to justify spending $$ on another one. Now this light comes along and seems to be just as good yet smaller. I hope this thing is as good as I'm hearing, I can't afford any more lights for a long time.





Sorry to hear that you lost your LOD. I can sympathize with that since it's one of the best edc lights ever made imo. While I do plan on holding on to my various versions of LOD for keep sake, I did give away my LD01 to my brother. My two maratacs have replaced my LOD's for edc carry which isn't just new light hype. No light until now has ever been able to replace them. I think you'll be very pleased with your choice. 






*Guyon, *the clip reversal has been mentioned a few times but it's nice that you posted some pictures of your light. Very nice!


----------



## iowatollah (Aug 6, 2009)

Not having read all the posts hopefully I am not repeating. Though wanted to mention that a chapstick/carmex (red) cap fits the bezel PERFECTLY for diffusion.


----------



## applevision (Aug 6, 2009)

Nice! Thanks for the info about the Chapstick!


----------



## Centropolis (Aug 6, 2009)

I tried to get it open tonight but just won't come out. I think I am going to have to give it away to my friend who doesn't care about the beam and just want something that lights up bright and small.

Oh well.....


----------



## Robocop (Aug 7, 2009)

I must say I am also having a hard time figuring out how to remove the internals. I am beginning to think the circuit was placed in from the front and then sealed with the lens. I have had a few lights that I had to destroy the lens simply to reach the circuit from the front.

I will not destroy one of my two lights just to satisfy my curiousity so for now I will simply enjoy them as is. I did receive my 3rd light today that I am planning on using as a gift and of course I tested it against the other two. All 3 have a very decent beam with one of the two being just a little warmer in tint. Thus far mine are all well centered and are performing very well and actually appear pretty consistent in tint.

I have noticed that every once in a while the light will not switch levels with the first twist. I have had it stick in low a few times and had to twist a second time to reach the next level. This does not change my opinion of the light as honestly for the cost it is well worth it to me. As I said earlier if this light appeared 4 years back we all would have eagerly paid much more for them. Nice beater light for keychain duty or even glovebox in the car and a lithium cell.

I will also add that all 3 of my samples worked just fine on a 10440 however were never ran for more than maybe 40 seconds at a time on high....and yes they all got pretty hot quickly.


----------



## Patriot (Aug 7, 2009)

I haven't attempted to take mine apart yet *Robo* but I do see two holes at the back of the board that appear to be the tool holes for unscrewing. I'm guessing that they've epoxied the internals into the head and that it might take the boiling in a plastic bag trick to heat it enough for removal. It looks the same as the LOD in that regard. 

I did experience a very slight case of the modes not changing on my 2nd light and found out that it was a contact problem. I took the empty battery tube and with the open end face down, rotated it a few times on a piece of 600 or 800 grit sand paper, while on a flat surface. Since it's just thin aluminum it only took a two or three wrist rotations and cleaning up the mating face took care of the problem.


----------



## radiofreq (Aug 7, 2009)

Looking forward to Selfbuilt's review (thanks in advance). Subjectively comparing the Maratac to my EDC L1Tv2.0 Rebel, both running Eneloops,
it appears the high and low levels on the Fenix are essentially matched by the Maratac, with the addition of a nice low low which is comparable to the min setting of my NDI. How useful is that. Regulation remains to be determined, and of course runtimes will be much less with the AAA light, but it is just tiny by comparison. So add a spare AAA battery in pocket or on keychain, and you're set. Great job ITP.


----------



## JKL (Aug 7, 2009)

Black Maratac, little and very nice!





_jkl_


----------



## DuckhunterInTN (Aug 7, 2009)

I received the two lights I ordered last night. These are impressive, high quality little lights. My two have perfectly centered emitters. 

They are definitely worth the money. I recommend getting one or two, especially for the price.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Aug 7, 2009)

Having the Maratac has allowed me to not miss, too much, my LF2XT. I still wish my sister-in-law would hurry up and send it back.

Geoff


----------



## slipe (Aug 8, 2009)

I superglued my clips last night. A dot of superglue followed by a 1/8 turn three times. I’ve burned my bridges as far as reversing the clip, but I don’t own a baseball cap and don’t intend ever having one. My fishing hats are too floppy to hold a light. So I doubt I would have ever had reason to reverse the clip.

It feels better with the clip solid. I also removed the keychain attachment. It is an irritation if you use the clip. If I had the Maratac on a keychain I would either reverse the clip or remove it. Removing the clip or keychain attachment is reversible – superglue isn’t.


----------



## n4zov (Aug 8, 2009)

All the good comments about this little light are true! The little Maratac blows everything else away in its price range and for some distance above. Great job Country Comm!


----------



## Dan FO (Aug 8, 2009)

slipe said:


> Removing the clip or keychain attachment is reversible – superglue isn’t.



Acetone will dissolve Superglue.


----------



## applevision (Aug 8, 2009)

My brother who got the light as a gift is impressed. It's tremendously small and wonderfully bright!

One of my three has some grit in the threads--it's interesting that as you unscrew, it briefly flashes sometimes. Again, I think this is a grit/contact issue.

Guys, how best to clean the threads again?

Other than that, this is my new keychain light and though I will always love and cherish my LD01 SS, this one is SIGNIFICANTLY smaller and lighter (especially with and Energizer Lithium battery in there!) and is really nice looking. FWIW, I took of the clip from mine since I only use it as a keychain light.


----------



## wesinator (Aug 8, 2009)

does anyone know a specific date that the upgraded ITPs are shipping because i am leaving for college soon and don't know what address i should have them shipped to.


----------



## slipe (Aug 8, 2009)

Dan FO said:


> Acetone will dissolve Superglue.


 
I suppose if you soaked it long enough it would work its way in. Nothing to damage on that end if you stood it up. Wouldn’t want to try it on a clicky.


----------



## Rexlion (Aug 8, 2009)

This light has been super useful since I got it (well, got two). It feels so unobtrusive in the pocket, it has become my EDC of choice. 

Medium at startup is fine to me, although if anything I might have wished for Hi - Med - Lo instead. (So take that, you Lo-Med-Hi advocates!) :devil: When working I am in and out of a cargo trailer, and on overcast days the doorway doesn't admit enough light to see what I'm scrounging for, so Medium with 10440 will give me the level I want. But even when not working, I find that I have use for a light once or twice a day and the medium level does the job. Can't see the screw back in the hole... can't see in the back of the drawer... is our black cat at the sliding door tonight?... can't quite see the usb port on the back of the computer... etc, etc. 

I just got back from a 9 day vacation, with a visit to Onondaga Cave on my final day. Although I also took a PLI with me on the cave tour, more often I reached for the Maratac to see some little detail in the nearby limestone. Well, part of it was because the tour guide asked us not to freak out the bats by flashing them with a too-bright light! They kept the walkway and feature lighting really low throughout the cave, turning them on and off section by section as the tour group passed. The little Maratac did a great job in that environment. It was also perfect for a nighttime walk down some unlit paths in the campground last night.

Other flashlights probably could do the same thing, but this AAA light is so easy to carry. Like it's not even there, until you need it and reach for it. AA and 123 lights are kind of bulgy and bothersome to me... YMMV, of course.


----------



## davidt1 (Aug 9, 2009)

This light is in a league of its own. I bought one to keep in the wallet as a backup light, but I like it so much that I put it in the shirt pocket and use it all the time. Looks like I will have buy some more.

Countycomm, are you making an aa version of this light? You should take advantage of this opportunity and make one.


----------



## tebore (Aug 9, 2009)

Centropolis said:


> I tried to get it open tonight but just won't come out. I think I am going to have to give it away to my friend who doesn't care about the beam and just want something that lights up bright and small.
> 
> Oh well.....



Hey Ken I got one coming too. Besides the emitter how do you like it? 

You should bring it Thursday maybe we can figure how to open it.


----------



## JohnR66 (Aug 9, 2009)

So, did anyone lose their light yet? Mine is in transit, so I can't lose it just yet. I lost my LOD last year and can't seem to find my Energizer keychain light. It's too cheap to put any effort into looking for, but it has not been spotted in days. I'm afraid I'll lose my new Maratac too soon. I did manage to keep the LOD for 1-1/2 years before losing it, but I knew I'd lose that little light sooner or later.:sick2:


----------



## Patriot (Aug 9, 2009)

Attach it to something that you normally don't lose, like your keys.


----------



## JohnR66 (Aug 9, 2009)

Patriot said:


> Attach it to something that you normally don't lose, like your keys.



I wouldn't dare do that. That would cause me to lose my keys!


----------



## davidt1 (Aug 9, 2009)

I am very disorganized and lose stuff all the times. I figure my wallet is the last thing I would lose and it's always with me wherever I go. So why not put it in the wallet. Even my keys are kept in my wallet. I can leave home with just my wallet and would have 90% of my EDC stuff with me. The light is meant to be a backup in this configuration.


----------



## Patriot (Aug 9, 2009)

It would certainly fit in a wallet. I keeps a back-up key in my walled but that's about it.


----------



## LightWalker (Aug 9, 2009)

Guyon said:


> I don't know if anyone has mentioned this, but...
> 
> If you flip the clip on the Maratac, it makes for a nice little hands-free set-up.


 
:wow:You have been a member here since November 2006 and have less than 5 post. Don't talk so much. 

:kewlpics:


----------



## Lite_me (Aug 9, 2009)

Those pics are incredible! :thumbsup:


----------



## OfficerCamp (Aug 10, 2009)

One thing I did not expect; the Maratac AAA is way smaller than I anticipated, These pictures on this thread are the first I've seen that really display this. The size of this light is simply amazing, Maratac really did a great job of squeezing everything into as small a package as possible. Efficiency in design, I like it :thumbsup:


----------



## Robocop (Aug 10, 2009)

The size is really what sold me on the second purchase made after I received my first one. I have yet to figure out just how it is a full 1/4th of an inch shorter than my LOD....and it still has a spring in the tail cap.

I may be off a little however if they had not used the spring the light would most likely be a half an inch shorter than my LOD. I still am enjoying the light and thus far no failures. Simply put a pocket rocket smaller than any other AAA lights I own and equally (if not brighter) than them as well. Hard to be upset with that especially for the cost.

And to Guyon that is one amazing camera you have there with equally incredible photos....thank you for the size comparison shots.


----------



## ernsanada (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## Patriot (Aug 10, 2009)

OfficerCamp said:


> The size of this light is simply amazing, Maratac really did a great job of squeezing everything into as small a package as possible. Efficiency in design, I like it :thumbsup:




I really like the fact that it's completely strip-able. I've got one of them set up with lanyard attachment and clip, while the other one has nothing on it at all. It's absolutely perfect for my cargo shorts with not protruding points or extra length. 




Great pictures Ernsanada! 
P.S. Your LED seems to be rotating some. You haven't managed to get this light apart have you?


----------



## flatline (Aug 10, 2009)

What kind of LED is that in the picture?


----------



## KDOG3 (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm curious to see if the pocket clip can be opened up a little and fit on the head section. That way it would still give it that "dissappear into the pocket" profile but be hat clippable as well.


----------



## davidt1 (Aug 10, 2009)

KDOG3 said:


> I'm curious to see if the pocket clip can be opened up a little and fit on the head section. That way it would still give it that "dissappear into the pocket" profile but be hat clippable as well.



I assume you meant leaving the clip in that position permanently, cos that would be the only way to do it. Reversing the clip frequently will shorten the life both the light and the clip. The stock clip is too small and brittle to do that. Although I use a headband for the Maratac light if I want to use it hand free, I reverse my clip briefly just for you.

It looks ridiculous. The lens in this position would be exposed to all kind of dirt, impact, etc. when the light clipped inside a pocket.





On a simulated hat the appeal is clear: it is flush with the brim, making it hidden, stable and part of the hat.


----------



## KDOG3 (Aug 10, 2009)

cool, thanks!


----------



## musicalfruit (Aug 10, 2009)

n4zov said:


> All the good comments about this little light are true! The little Maratac blows everything else away in its price range and for some distance above. Great job Country Comm!



So is it true that the Maratac is a reskinned version of the iTP A3 EOS? Or are the internals actually different?

Thanks.


----------



## WadeF (Aug 10, 2009)

flatline said:


> What kind of LED is that in the picture?



The LED in the Maratac is a Cree XP-E Q5.


----------



## Patriot (Aug 10, 2009)

musicalfruit said:


> So is it true that the Maratac is a reskinned version of the iTP A3 EOS? Or are the internals actually different?
> 
> Thanks.




The suspicion is that they're the same internals but might have differently set output levels. CC selected the output levels of the Maratac and stated during a phone conversation that they could have set the levels to whatever that wanted to. 



*Beacon*, I forwarded the poll thread to the guys at CC.


----------



## J Smith (Aug 10, 2009)

Just got mine.Put a battery in and thought well its so so.Then I figured out it was a half dead battery,when a fresh battery went in the light was incredible.
BTW does anyone know where these are made?


----------



## bodhran (Aug 10, 2009)

It does look simular to an ITP though I prefer the knurling on the Maratac and it doesn't look like the ITP has an open space on the upper body to reverse the clip. I'll stick with the Maratac.


----------



## Nake (Aug 10, 2009)

I have 2 iTP A3 EOS standard version and 2 natural Maratac. Using the same battery their max output is between 3300 and 3750 overall lux. That would be between 46lm and 52lm in my lightbox. I'll bet they're the same circuits. When I get the upgraded iTP A3 EOS, I'll see what it shows.


----------



## ernsanada (Aug 10, 2009)

The XPE must have moved during installation.

I tired to unscrew the pill but it wont move. Must be glued in.


----------



## Mundele (Aug 10, 2009)

Got any side-by-side comparison pics of the ITP A3 and Maratac AAA?


----------



## StandardBattery (Aug 10, 2009)

bodhran said:


> It does look simular to an ITP though I prefer the knurling on the Maratac and it doesn't look like the ITP has an open space on the upper body to reverse the clip. I'll stick with the Maratac.


That's true the iTP does not have the extra smooth area at the other end of the tube to reverse the clip. However, I've reversed it with little difficulty. The advantage is it's much more secure and makes twisting the light even easier. Note: The clip does extend past the end of the end of the tube in this position. I'll be cutting mine when I shave the keyring attachment off.



Nake said:


> I have 2 iTP A3 EOS standard version and 2 natural Maratac. Using the same battery their max output is between 3300 and 3750 overall lux. That would be between 46lm and 52lm in my lightbox. I'll bet they're the same circuits. When I get the upgraded iTP A3 EOS, I'll see what it shows.


 
I did find that the threading on the iTP seems to be much less precise. It has a lot more play on my samples and if you want to unscrew the head such that no downward or lateral force on the head will activate the light, the head must be loosened such that it is quite noticably loose. The engraving on the iTP is also of lesser quality. I'm guessing the lights were not made in the same factory. It could also be iTP made the electronics, but a Maratac factory did the machining.


----------



## Patriot (Aug 10, 2009)

Mundele said:


> Got any side-by-side comparison pics of the ITP A3 and Maratac AAA?



I haven't seen any pictures of it posted yet. Since it's only a one mode, most cpfer's are holding out for the "upgrade" version of the light.


----------



## Woods Walker (Aug 10, 2009)

I am holding of for info on the 3 mode ITP. I like the lanyard hole in the back for my paracord.


----------



## bodhran (Aug 10, 2009)

I believe BatteryJunction has a couple ITP photos.


----------



## Nake (Aug 10, 2009)

Mundele said:


> Got any side-by-side comparison pics of the ITP A3 and Maratac AAA?


 
No pics, but they look the same to me.


----------



## StandardBattery (Aug 10, 2009)

I would not say they look the same, but obviously they're similar.


----------



## Nake (Aug 10, 2009)

StandardBattery said:


> I would not say they look the same, but obviously they're similar.


 
Which Maratac do you have, the black one?


----------



## StandardBattery (Aug 10, 2009)

Nake said:


> Which Maratac do you have, the black one?


 
I have black and natural Maratac and black Standard iTP. Black and natural Maratac are the same other than the color though.


----------



## Nake (Aug 10, 2009)

StandardBattery said:


> I have black and natural Maratac and black Standard iTP. Black and natural Maratac are the same other than the color though.


 
I don't have a black Maratac, but not according to these pictures. 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3023866&postcount=205


----------



## CaNo (Aug 10, 2009)

Is the Maratac AAA XR-E or XP-E? From searching, I saw someone say it is an XP-E bulb in an XR-E set-up... (hey at least I tried the search function! lol), just can't find a straightforward answer... :shrug:


----------



## timbo114 (Aug 10, 2009)

Just got my pair today ...

- centering looks good 
- black unit has greenish tint (only noticeable when side by side with natural)
- natural is WHITE!
- very smooth threads 
- NIMH 850mAh... surprisingly bright!


----------



## StandardBattery (Aug 10, 2009)

Nake said:


> I don't have a black Maratac, but not according to these pictures.
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3023866&postcount=205


 
That's right, I for got for a second the reflectors are different, and the iTP reflector is more like, if not identical to, the natural Maratac.

However, we were originally commenting on how the iTP looks compared to the Maratac I thought?


----------



## Nake (Aug 10, 2009)

CaNo said:


> Is the Maratac AAA XR-E or XP-E? From searching, I saw someone say it is an XP-E bulb in an XR-E set-up... (hey at least I tried the search function! lol), just can't find a straightforward answer... :shrug:


 
It is an XP-E and I don't think they use XR-E reflectors. The Quarks use the same type of reflector.


----------



## StandardBattery (Aug 10, 2009)

CaNo said:


> Is the Maratac AAA XR-E or XP-E? From searching, I saw someone say it is an XP-E bulb in an XR-E set-up... (hey at least I tried the search function! lol), just can't find a straightforward answer... :shrug:


 
It's XP-E, see pictures for how it fits with the reflector.


----------



## Nake (Aug 10, 2009)

StandardBattery said:


> That's right, I for got for a second the reflectors are different, and the iTP reflector is more like, if not identical to, the natural Maratac.
> 
> However, we were originally commenting on how the iTP looks compared to the Maratac I thought?


 
We were, and I said they look the same to me. The reflectors are the same right?


----------



## Patriot (Aug 10, 2009)

CaNo said:


> Is the Maratac AAA XR-E or XP-E? From searching, I saw someone say it is an XP-E bulb in an XR-E set-up... (hey at least I tried the search function! lol), just can't find a straightforward answer... :shrug:





XP-E, the XR-E is a misprint.


----------



## gorn (Aug 10, 2009)

The Maratac and the iTP do not look the same. The Maratac can tail stand, the iTP can not.


----------



## Nake (Aug 10, 2009)

gorn said:


> The Maratac and the iTP do not look the same. The Maratac can tail stand, the iTP can not.


 
I was talking about the beams.


----------



## sabre7 (Aug 10, 2009)

Any word when the iTP 3 modes will be shipping from GG?


----------



## gorn (Aug 10, 2009)

Oh, I guess I missed your reference to the beam. I'm not sure if the beams of both brands can tail stand.....


----------



## bodhran (Aug 10, 2009)

I get the impression that they are pretty close to the same light. You just have the ITP option or the Maratac option, and it all comes down to personal preference.


----------



## Haz (Aug 10, 2009)

bodhran said:


> I get the impression that they are pretty close to the same light. You just have the ITP option or the Maratac option, and it all comes down to personal preference.


 
Exactly, the lug on the ITP may feel more balance on a keyring being attached to the centre, rather the edge on the Maratac. The Maratac allows the flexibility of keychain attachment and tailstand. The attachment point is made of spring steel and does not feel as solid as the one piece design of the ITP. Nevertheless this is the tradeoff for both designs.


----------



## max6166 (Aug 11, 2009)

Has anyone thought about modding the Maratac to provide a more secure key attachment? 

I often tail stand my Fenix E01 and normally carry it on a keychain. The existing keyring on the Maratac worries me, but it can tail stand as opposed to the ITP version.

Now that I think of it, does anyone know of any any tricks or mods that make the ITP model capable of tail standing? 

Either one would make me (and likely quite a few others) very happy!


----------



## xenonk (Aug 11, 2009)

If the lug were threaded, it could be made to detach for tailstanding.


----------



## KDOG3 (Aug 11, 2009)

If its' not, we'll have to break out the Dremel...


----------



## davidt1 (Aug 11, 2009)

max6166 said:


> Has anyone thought about modding the Maratac to provide a more secure key attachment?
> 
> I often tail stand my Fenix E01 and normally carry it on a keychain. The existing keyring on the Maratac worries me, but it can tail stand as opposed to the ITP version.
> 
> ...



Superglue will work wonder to keep the ring secure.

It's pretty easy to mod the ITP so it can tailstand. It does not make any sense to buy it and remove the keyring attachment.


----------



## Patriot (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey, what do you guys think of this silver colored, bead-blast finished one?


----------



## timbo114 (Aug 11, 2009)

Patriot said:


> bead-blast finished



:twothumbs


----------



## bob4apple (Aug 11, 2009)

_



does anyone know a specific date that the upgraded ITPs are shipping because i am leaving for college soon and don't know what address i should have them shipped to.

Click to expand...

_
Shiningbeam has the upgraded ITP in stock. I got mine for $19.26 with the discount code: CPFUSER. Ships by First Class Mail.


----------



## Patriot (Aug 11, 2009)

What if I told you guys the silver light was 300 series stainless steel...


----------



## ninjaboigt (Aug 11, 2009)

Patriot said:


> What if I told you guys the silver light was 300 series stainless steal...


 
lol i would belive u, i just came back from the county comm site and was about to let u guys know that theres a SS edition out! but u already have one! lol


----------



## gunga (Aug 11, 2009)

No Way! Stainless!

StandardBattery, any chance for a stainless buy?



:devil:


----------



## Patriot (Aug 11, 2009)

The light is gorgeous guys! I've had it in my possession for about a week now and have been testing it continuously, including submersion tests. The only time the light hasn't been on my person is while I sleep. 

Only had one slight contact problem but it was easily remedied. More on that later. 

The stainless light has the same reflector as the black maratac (shiny OP) vs micro or frosty OP on the natural light. 

I've run about 12-14 10440 batteries through this light with temperature readings and 10440 run-times, which I'll get back too later. 


For now, enjoy the pictures.


New Maratac 300 Series Stainless Steel. Bead blast finish.


----------



## jabe1 (Aug 11, 2009)

Crap! I've hardly broken in my aluminum one yet.


----------



## *Dusty* (Aug 11, 2009)

Gutted, i've only had my aluminium one less than a week....thanks to StandardBattery otherwise I'd never have got one.

Just back from walking the dog with it too.

Maratac AAA + Eneloop = WIN :twothumbs

Whack it on high, walk for 30 minutes lighting up the entire road just because I can and there are NO street lights.

Also had a couple of backups just in case, but there was truly no need, not so much as a flicker out of it


----------



## max6166 (Aug 11, 2009)

davidt1 said:


> Superglue will work wonder to keep the ring secure.
> 
> It's pretty easy to mod the ITP so it can tailstand. It does not make any sense to buy it and remove the keyring attachment.



Thanks. 

Yes, I definitely wouldn't want to lose the keyring attachment. 

Unfortunately, I don't really follow what you guys are suggesting about threading the lug, etc. Could you please help me out a bit more?


----------



## jabe1 (Aug 11, 2009)

Patriot, what does the SS light weigh?


----------



## JWRitchie76 (Aug 11, 2009)

Yep I knew I waited on one of these for a reason. Just ordered a SS one for me and a natural HA for the wife. This will be my work light! As is I needed another! :naughty:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 11, 2009)

Dang! Sure hope that the eos will be in ss too.


----------



## NeonLights (Aug 11, 2009)

Patriot said:


> New Maratac 300 Series Stainless Steal. Bead blast finish.


Dang it! I still haven't gotten the black and natural ones I ordered last Thursday yet, and now I find out about these. That is the one thing I hate about CountyComm, they are on the other side of the country and shipping takes 7-8 days to get here. I for one don't mind their shipping methods or costs though (I work for UPS--it helps pay for my salary and benefits).

Looks like I'll be placing another order with CC in a week or two unless I'm horribly dissatisfied (unlikely) with the Maratac AAA's that will be here on Friday. I guess I can order a couple of the new keychain screwdrivers they just put on their website too.


----------



## Patriot (Aug 11, 2009)

NeonLights said:


> D
> Looks like I'll be placing another order with CC in a week or two unless I'm horribly dissatisfied (unlikely) with the Maratac AAA's that will be here on Friday. I guess I can order a couple of the new keychain screwdrivers they just put on their website too.




You mean these! 





They're a little bit heavy for my keys but work great on my aircraft mechanic's loop. They're not going to break, that's for sure.




*jabe1*, iirc it came in at about 28 grams, vs. about 12 grams for the AL version.


----------



## 13Lites (Aug 11, 2009)

My County Comm care package arrived today:twothumbs . The Maratac AAA is a VERY  little flashlight. 

Thank to this great forum and the members who post about items like this.
(My wife thinks other wise!)

My photos below:


----------



## Woods Walker (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh my God there is a Stainless Maratac AAA. My will power is breaking.....Gotta fight it......Oh man I wanted to hold off for the ITP but SS is almost too much for my weak will to handle.


----------



## NeonLights (Aug 11, 2009)

Patriot said:


> You mean these!
> They're a little bit heavy for my keys but work great on my aircraft mechanic's loop. They're not going to break, that's for sure.


Oh sure, rub it in! Must have patience, must have patience.......


----------



## applevision (Aug 11, 2009)

Woods Walker said:


> Oh my God there is a Stainless Maratac AAA. My will power is breaking.....Gotta fight it......Oh man I wanted to hold off for the ITP but SS is almost too much for my weak will to handle.





NeonLights said:


> Oh sure, rub it in! Must have patience, must have patience.......



Gentlemen, patience is for wimps, commies and candy arses; NOT for the fine members of C.P.F.!

Get ON IT!

I am manic and  but am pulling trigger on 2 of these...

The only thing I don't like is that it is a bit heavier and I've so been enjoying the lightness of this little item... but now my Fenix LD01SS is in her coffin forever... RIP...lovecpf


----------



## f22shift (Aug 11, 2009)

damn i didn't check for a half a day and all hell breaks loose.


----------



## Dobbler (Aug 11, 2009)

What type of reflector came on the stainless model? Got a beam shot?

How well does stainless steel dissipate heat?


----------



## Patriot (Aug 11, 2009)

Dobbler said:


> What type of reflector came on the stainless model? Got a beam shot?



Copied from post #232



> Patriot
> The stainless light has the same reflector as the black maratac (shiny OP) vs micro or frosty OP on the natural light.


SS left, AL nat right. (set to low at 3')













> Dobbler
> How well does stainless steel dissipate heat?


It's no problem. The light heats a bit more slowly but stay warmer longer. It is deceiving though if you don't have a thermometer because the SS feels much warmer against the skin even though it reads several degrees less on the instrument. Maybe someone more studied in thermodynamics can explain why that is since I can't quite wrap my mind around it. Without the infrared thermometer I would guess that the SS light was getting hotter. Btw, hot lights are only going to be an issue for the 10440 users in all but extreme conditions.


----------



## Woods Walker (Aug 11, 2009)

I wonder if there will be any runtime/output charts done for these, unless I missed them


----------



## Dobbler (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks for the info and beam shots.

How long did it take to get to you once you ordered. I gots me two SS!


----------



## Badbeams3 (Aug 11, 2009)

I like the looks of this light...does it have a spring in the bottom of the batt tube?


----------



## Patriot (Aug 12, 2009)

Yes it does.


----------



## tbenedict (Aug 12, 2009)

Does the SS lose much of the practical spill compared to the Natural one. The beam of the natural one seems so perfect for an AAA size light.


----------



## *Dusty* (Aug 12, 2009)

tbenedict said:


> Does the SS lose much of the practical spill compared to the Natural one. The beam of the natural one seems so perfect for an AAA size light.


 

+1 I can't get over how good it actually is 

Perfect for my needs........ if i could get a bigger light with a very similar beam pattern but more powerful I'd be a very happy chappy!! Anyone with any suggestions??


----------



## applevision (Aug 12, 2009)

I sometimes wish there were an editorial board here so we could do things like "CPF Light of the Year" and stuff...

Well, things move fast, so maybe light of the month?

At any rate, this is a special little light. I'm not sure how the magic comes, but it's some combo of form factor, output, cost and then the "buzz" that has a life of its own. But this light is the real deal. I do love my old Fenix, but something about this light is special!

2 Stainless ones ordered...can't wait.

Okay, ITP/Maratac: can we just work on the PWM?

Thank you!


----------



## *Dusty* (Aug 12, 2009)

What does PWM mean?


----------



## KDOG3 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Dusty* said:


> What does PWM mean?


 

Pulse Width Modulation. Its' the type of regulation some lights use. Not as good as currrent regulation, but for this price its hard to complain.


----------



## Patriot (Aug 12, 2009)

tbenedict said:


> Does the SS lose much of the practical spill compared to the Natural one. The beam of the natural one seems so perfect for an AAA size light.




It's all a matter of preference but for me it doesn't lose its practicality at all. Remember to keep it in perspective, this is a bare emitter surrounded by a 10mm reflector. It couldn't be considered a narrow beam no matter how one looked at it. 

I'd say the natural one works best indoors and the black and stainless ones work as well as a AAA light is ever going to outdoors. :thumbsup:





*Dusty
*PWM is a type of regulation. When set to low and medium the light blinks on an off very rapidly like a strobe. You can detect this by waving the light back and forth quickly while looking at an angle into the reflector while it's running.


----------



## gbelleh (Aug 12, 2009)

The stainless looks great, but what's the real advantage of stainless in a light like this? It seems to add a lot of weight.


----------



## Nake (Aug 12, 2009)

gbelleh said:


> The stainless looks great, but what's the real advantage of stainless in a light like this? It seems to add a lot of weight.


 
No anno to wear off.


----------



## djshiner (Aug 12, 2009)

gbelleh said:


> The stainless looks great, but what's the real advantage of stainless in a light like this? It seems to add a lot of weight.


I tend to agree. Also it's not even a shiny SS. A shiny *titanium* one of these would weigh in around 20g and if the same price scheme is followed it would sell very well.  How about it Maratac?


----------



## Patriot (Aug 12, 2009)

> =djshiner;3046410]A shiny *titanium* one of these would weigh in around 20g and if the same price scheme is followed it would sell very well. /QUOTE]




If the same price scheme is followed then I imagine that Gold, Silver and Damascus would sell very well too *dj*. Seriously though, I don't see any great advantage to the SS light other than in preference, desirability or collectability. Those who only care about lightness will like the AL version while others might opt for the SS. I think they're both great.


----------



## f22shift (Aug 12, 2009)

gbelleh said:


> The stainless looks great, but what's the real advantage of stainless in a light like this? It seems to add a lot of weight.


 i think the threads would be more durable. aluminum is pretty soft.


----------



## djshiner (Aug 12, 2009)

Patriot said:


> If the same price scheme is followed then I imagine that Gold, Silver and Damascus would sell very well too *dj*. Seriously though, I don't see any great advantage to the SS light other than in preference, desirability or collectability. Those who only care about lightness will like the AL version while others might opt for the SS. I think they're both great.


No; Gold and Silver are to heavy again. Gold would do for the Queen. Silver I would just have to polish repeatedly.


----------



## *Dusty* (Aug 12, 2009)

Patriot said:


> *Dusty
> *PWM is a type of regulation. When set to low and medium the light blinks on an off very rapidly like a strobe. You can detect this by waving the light back and forth quickly while looking at an angle into the reflector while it's running.



Thanks for clearing that up. I'll pass on the detecting part, even thinking about it makes me dizzy.....


----------



## Patriot (Aug 12, 2009)

f22shift said:


> i think the threads would be more durable. aluminum is pretty soft.




I'm so dumb F22! I just now realized that your avatar was the stig...lol!






I'm not sure which thread is better, HA'd AL or SS? I know that SS can gall more easily due to friction. Where Nyogel works fine on my Al light, I found that lithium grease worked better on the SS light.


----------



## WadeF (Aug 12, 2009)

Was at a baseball game the other night and my Maratac, natural HA, took its first spill. It only fell about 15 inches as I was in my seat. I keep it clipped to my front left pocket where I also keep my iPhone. When I pulled out my iPhone I caught the Maratac and it fell. It hit the cement under my seat. I was like "Well, it's a virgin no more." and retrieved it. Giving it a close inspection I really can't see any visible damage. There might be a very small ding on the tail, but I'm not sure if that was already there from the factory or not. 

It was a short fall and it is such a light weight that it probably wasn't much of an impact. 

Still amazed at how much light this thing puts out with a 10440 for how small it is.


----------



## *Dusty* (Aug 12, 2009)

Mine has had a couple of knocks courtesy of my little girl, couple of minor dings and scratches, but still working perfectly.


----------



## f22shift (Aug 12, 2009)

Patriot said:


> I'm so dumb F22! I just now realized that your avatar was the stig...lol!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
woo hoo. another top gear fan.

actually my statement has no merit as i don't have any SS flashlights to experience if there is any actual thread difference in practice. it's more of a comment on the metal used. SS does have that perceived effect of feeling more durable because of the heft.

maratac seems to be one step ahead of ITP lol.


----------



## max6166 (Aug 12, 2009)

Sorry to ask again, but I am having no luck searching for info on this.

I had asked about whether it was possible to mod the ITP so it could tailstand. A few people mentioned something about threading the lug?

I don't understand exactly what was meant by this. Does it mean adding threads to the tailcap so you can screw something with a flat base on the end?


----------



## davidt1 (Aug 12, 2009)

max6166 said:


> Sorry to ask again, but I am having no luck searching for info on this.
> 
> I had asked about whether it was possible to mod the ITP so it could tailstand. A few people mentioned something about threading the lug?
> 
> I don't understand exactly what was meant by this. Does it mean adding threads to the tailcap so you can screw something with a flat base on the end?



I have a different idea. If and when I get an ITP, I will do a show and tell.


----------



## f22shift (Aug 12, 2009)

WadeF said:


> Was at a baseball game the other night and my Maratac, natural HA, took its first spill. It only fell about 15 inches as I was in my seat. I keep it clipped to my front left pocket where I also keep my iPhone. When I pulled out my iPhone I caught the Maratac and it fell. It hit the cement under my seat. I was like "Well, it's a virgin no more." and retrieved it. Giving it a close inspection I really can't see any visible damage. There might be a very small ding on the tail, but I'm not sure if that was already there from the factory or not.
> 
> It was a short fall and it is such a light weight that it probably wasn't much of an impact.
> 
> Still amazed at how much light this thing puts out with a 10440 for how small it is.


 
i think that's one of the advantage of having a small light, small mass. if you would drop a maratac and a tk40 off a rooftop, which would survive?:devil:


----------



## Patriot (Aug 12, 2009)

max6166 said:


> Sorry to ask again, but I am having no luck searching for info on this.
> 
> I had asked about whether it was possible to mod the ITP so it could tailstand. A few people mentioned something about threading the lug?





A saw that you asked this earlier but I wasn't quite sure about how to answer since I didn't know what the person who made the lug statement was referring to. In any case there is no way to make the itp stailstand unless you cut or ground the lug off or add another part to it that your can take on an off say, a chapstick cap, for example. . Since the itp doesn't have a steel ring like the Maratac you be short an attachment point if you cut it off. The most simple answer is if you want a tailstanding light get the Maratac. If you want to more secure attachment option get the itp and loose the ability to tail stand. If tailstanding and ultimate secure attachment points are equally important to you then get the Fenix LD01 and sacrifice a little added length. Hope that helps. 






> F22shift
> i think that's one of the advantage of having a small light, small mass. if you would drop a maratac and a tk40 off a rooftop, which would survive?:devil:


Who's going first?


----------



## djshiner (Aug 12, 2009)

Just got my iTP standard AAA light




Its head is 4mm shorter then the Maratac. So if you put the iTP head on the Maratac body you get a 4mm shorter, one mode light, that tail stands.
The LED in all three of my lights (2-Maratac and 1-iTP) are centered. The threads on the iTP are as good as the Maratac. The beams are all the same, more or less - very good.:twothumbs


----------



## max6166 (Aug 12, 2009)

djshiner said:


> Just got my iTP standard AAA light
> 
> Its head is 4mm shorter then the Maratac. So if you put the iTP head on the Maratac body you get a 4mm shorter, one mode light, that tail stands.
> The LED in all three of my lights (2-Maratac and 1-iTP) are centered. The threads on the iTP are as good as the Maratac. The beams are all the same, more or less - very good.:twothumbs



It might just be the angle, but it looks like the tailcaps on both lights are just slightly off centre. Strange coincidence? :thinking:


----------



## djshiner (Aug 12, 2009)

max6166 said:


> It might just be the angle, but it looks like the tailcaps on both lights are just slightly off centre. Strange coincidence? :thinking:


Look close; it is the clips that give this illusion.


----------



## f22shift (Aug 12, 2009)

max6166 said:


> It might just be the angle, but it looks like the tailcaps on both lights are just slightly off centre. Strange coincidence? :thinking:


 that's the clip of the clip that attaches to the body 

nice pics, nice goinggear.com ad :nana:


----------



## max6166 (Aug 12, 2009)

djshiner said:


> Look close; it is the clips that give this illusion.



Doh! I see it now.


----------



## djshiner (Aug 12, 2009)

f22shift said:


> that's the clip of the clip that attaches to the body
> 
> nice pics, nice goinggear.com ad :nana:


Hey, Countycomm is in there too.


----------



## Patriot (Aug 12, 2009)

max6166 said:


> Doh! I see it now.




....and just for the record they have no tailcap, only a twisty head.


----------



## MFS1589 (Aug 12, 2009)

I like the size of the iTP,and I thought the Maratac was small.


----------



## richardcpf (Aug 12, 2009)

Mine just arrived.

First impressions:
-Small, very, very small.
-Light weight, same as 2 quarters.
-Nice low mode
-Great knurling
-Same as bright as my LD01SS, nimh or li-ion. The Fenix throws further.
-The black one is a bit brighter than the natural one.

And why it *won't *replace my RAW:
-Not as bright (both with li-ion), does not throw better.
*-The keychain ring will actually bend and then come loose if you pull a little bit harder, not good for being a keychain light.*
-Gets hot very fast. 
-Cannot get instant access to high mode, less wow factor.

The veredict:
-The maratac AAA is a compact lightweight pocket flashlight, well designed and built. *It's not perfect, but you won't get a better AAA flashlight for the price*. Brightness is comparable with the LD01, I cannot see any difference between those, with nimh or li-ion. Has a nice low mode, a feature which most small flashlights lacks of. Performance is great overall. This one is a strong competition to the twice as expensive Fenix LD01SS, and totally blows away the KD Buckle, as well as the older Fenix L0DQ4.



Highly recommended. :thumbsup: Some people call it "The best AAA deal of all times", I should add +1.














Left: RAW 200 High -------- Left: MaratacAAA high with li-ion


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 12, 2009)

I received my natural today. For some reason medium and low won't engage properly. Both work for a couple of seconds before going out. High works fine.


----------



## Patriot (Aug 12, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I recieved my natural today. For some reason medium won't engage. It goes flash once->low -> high.




Sounds like a slight contact fault. Remove the head and battery. Place some 600-800 sand paper on a flat surface and rotate the battery tube face on the flat surface a 3 or 4 times to clean up the bare, flat contact edge of the tube. Clean good with a dry rag. Use a Q-tip or rag and clean the contact plate on the inside of the head then reassemble. Let us know if that helps.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 12, 2009)

Patriot said:


> Sounds like a slight contact fault. Remove the head and battery. Place some 600-800 sand paper on a flat surface and rotate the battery tube face on the flat surface a 3 or 4 times to clean up the bare, flat contact edge of the tube. Clean good with a dry rag. Use a Q-tip or rag and clean the contact plate on the inside of the head then reassemble. Let us know if that helps.



Tried above. Works slightly better but medium and low still manages to go back off by itself. StandardBattery has generously offered to replace it. :grouphug:


----------



## richardcpf (Aug 12, 2009)

Patriot said:


> Sounds like a slight contact fault.


 
If it was a contact fault, low and high mode will not engage neither. I think it has a defectous circuity...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 12, 2009)

I made a video of the problem. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-r0OrKYUfxE


----------



## timbo114 (Aug 12, 2009)

Patriot said:


> What if I told you guys the silver light was 300 series stainless steel...



that's a real pisser
I'd have snagged that one instead of the natural


----------



## Patriot (Aug 12, 2009)

timbo114 said:


> that's a real pisser
> I'd have snagged that one instead of the natural




I'm not sure why you're angry timbo. New lights are always being released in one form or another so it's not something you can avoid. Everyone else seems pretty excited to have the option.


----------



## Patriot (Aug 13, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I made a video of the problem.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-r0OrKYUfxE





That looks frustrating Random. My SS light was acting a bit light that at first and the sandpaper fixed mine. It was worth a try I guess. Hopefully you'll get a replacement soon.


----------



## xenonk (Aug 13, 2009)

f22shift said:


> i think that's one of the advantage of having a small light, small mass. if you would drop a maratac and a tk40 off a rooftop, which would survive?:devil:


Both?


----------



## Vikas Sontakke (Aug 13, 2009)

I recall seeing some earlier pictures where natural had a matching clip but on the later ones all I am seeing is the black clip.

Does stainless one come in matching stainless clip?

Thanks,
- Vikas


----------



## Patriot (Aug 13, 2009)

Vikas, I've only ever seen black clips for these lights. The SS light also has a black clip as shown by seller http://www.countycomm.com/aaastainless.html


----------



## tebore (Aug 13, 2009)

I bet you guys are dying to see this 









Apparently it looks like the XP-E is mounted to a cutdown 10mm star. There's no epoxy to glue the star down. So when the XP-G comes out this is going to be an easy upgrade host.

The key to opening the light was to give it a slight crank clock wise(tighten) then to crank it back counter clock wise. There's no epoxy it's just a bit of thermal paste on the thread.


----------



## Nake (Aug 13, 2009)

tebore said:


> Apparently it looks like the XP-E is mounted to a cutdown 10mm star. There's no epoxy to glue the star down. So when the XP-G comes out this is going to be an easy upgrade host.
> 
> The key to opening the light was to give it a slight crank clock wise(tighten) then to crank it back counter clock wise. There's no epoxy it's just a bit of thermal paste on the thread.


 
Is the reflector a screw in or drop in?


----------



## tebore (Aug 13, 2009)

Nake said:


> Is the reflector a screw in or drop in?



Right I forgot to mention it's a drop-in. I should also mention that centering the emitter is no easy task based on their construction and it's why the emitters in a lot of lights are off centre. The centering is from the star in the heatsink pocket and from how the emitter is centered on the star.


----------



## KDOG3 (Aug 13, 2009)

Nice. Can't wait to see what an XPG puts out in this thing.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Aug 13, 2009)

what I would like to see done is the circuit in the maratac swapped into my fenix LD01 SS. I like the design and finish of the SS fenix better but the low mode would make it perfect as I find the low on the fenix annoyingly too similar to the other two modes.


----------



## Mdinana (Aug 13, 2009)

Perhaps I'm missing something, but why the hubbup about a SS version? Isn't aluminum lighter and nearly as strong? What am I missing... besides a slight color change?


----------



## flasherByNight (Aug 13, 2009)

Mdinana said:


> Perhaps I'm missing something, but why the hubbup about a SS version? Isn't aluminum lighter and nearly as strong? What am I missing... besides a slight color change?



it's purrrrrty


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Aug 13, 2009)

After hearing about how everybody likes their new lights....I think I'm gonna have to order a few also...just what I need, more lights!



BTW..Is there a Q5 version AND an XP-E version?


----------



## sabre7 (Aug 13, 2009)

Mdinana said:


> Perhaps I'm missing something, but why the hubbup about a SS version? Isn't aluminum lighter and nearly as strong? What am I missing... besides a slight color change?



Probably just personal preference and a heftier feel. The natural finish on my aluminum version seems extremely durable BTW.


----------



## 13Lites (Aug 13, 2009)

So who is going to recommend a good mutli- tool to go side by side with the Maratac AAA?
I am looking for something in the same size as the Maratac and same quality.

Thank you


----------



## tebore (Aug 13, 2009)

DaFABRICATA said:


> After hearing about how everybody likes their new lights....I think I'm gonna have to order a few also...just what I need, more lights!
> 
> 
> 
> BTW..Is there a Q5 version AND an XP-E version?



You should know by now that Q5 is a brightness bin. 
It's an XP-E Q5 brightness bin. The XR-E on the site is just a typo. There's 2 kinds of reflectors. A light OP and a mid stipple.

Forgot to add: From pictures looks like the Natural Anno one has the mid stipple and the Black HA is light OP.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Aug 13, 2009)

tebore said:


> You should know by now that Q5 is a brightness bin.
> It's an XP-E Q5 brightness bin. The XR-E on the site is just a typo. There's 2 kinds of reflectors. A light OP and a mid stipple.


 



AHHH...But of course!!

Thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## tebore (Aug 13, 2009)

13Lites said:


> So who is going to recommend a good mutli- tool to go side by side with the Maratac AAA?
> I am looking for something in the same size as the Maratac and same quality.
> 
> Thank you



I'm going to say Leatherman Squirt. Pick the flavor that fits your needs.


----------



## sabre7 (Aug 13, 2009)

Hope this thread doesn't drift into a discussion about multi-tool preferences.


----------



## fixitman (Aug 13, 2009)

sooooooo, with all these maratacs in peoples hands, when are we getting some run times? :thumbsup:

sounds like a great light, and I think it might be a good replacement for my aging P4 LoDce, but I would like to see some runtimes before pulling the trigger.
Thanks in advance
Fixitman


----------



## Tixx (Aug 13, 2009)

tebore said:


> I'm going to say Leatherman Squirt. Pick the flavor that fits your needs.



Was going to say the same thing!


----------



## Tixx (Aug 13, 2009)

sabre7 said:


> Hope this thread doesn't drift into a discussion about multi-tool preferences.




Sorry. edcforum.com can have the continuation of that.


----------



## *Dusty* (Aug 13, 2009)

fixitman said:


> sooooooo, with all these maratacs in peoples hands, when are we getting some run times? :thumbsup:
> 
> sounds like a great light, and I think it might be a good replacement for my aging P4 LoDce, but I would like to see some runtimes before pulling the trigger.
> Thanks in advance
> Fixitman




Can't say exactly, but off a lithium Energizer AAA it is longer than advertised....


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Aug 13, 2009)

Mdinana said:


> Perhaps I'm missing something, but why the hubbup about a SS version? Isn't aluminum lighter and nearly as strong? What am I missing... besides a slight color change?


SS and titanium are a lot stronger than aluminum and harder too resisting dings, dents, nicks, and scratches. I like the shiny color of SS myself and the smoothness doesn't bang against my keys and stuff wearing them down also over time.


----------



## JohnR66 (Aug 13, 2009)

Got got mine today. Here are some observations. I don't remember my LOD (XR-E P4) being nearly as bright as this. I did some ceiling bounce tests and it looks as bright as my L2D (XR-E P4) in high mode! Of course the L2D has the turbo mode, runtime and more throw advantage. The Maratac has a more neutral white beam than my Fenix.

The thing that will impress is the high mode out of this tiny thing! Show it off to your friends and watch their reaction.

Fit and finish seem good. I weighed it and it weighs the same as an alkaline AA cell! When I roll it on the table I noticed some wobble to the beam. The reflector is off kilter, but it looks centered to the LED and it does not seem to affect the beam any.

If, or should I say, when I lose it, I'm getting another. It is a fine light for the price.


----------



## SkunkWerx (Aug 13, 2009)

First Post here in CPF. Thanks to everyone for all of the detailed info about the Maratac AAA!

I was shopping for an AA or AAA LED light. My main concerns were size, burn time, and ability to use "any old" easy to find battery like a AAA. Luckily, remembered to check CountyComm. Never had purchased a light from CC, just other small EDC stuff in the past. This time, ordered 6 LED pocket lights, the Natural AAA, and also the 9290 AA. Now i can safely say I purchased a light from them. :twothumbs

Had already decided on the Maratac AAA, but the threads here in CPF were quite enlightening and easily justified the purchase with confidence.

Now the wait for the big brown truck to arrive.

As far as an EDC tool to match up with the AAA, I think I'll go with my small M4 Sebertool.

I'll probably end up ordering 2 more AAAs once the credit card cools off.

Thanks again for all the great info.


----------



## kaichu dento (Aug 13, 2009)

Lynx_Arc said:


> what I would like to see done is the circuit in the maratac swapped into my fenix LD01 SS. I like the design and finish of the SS fenix better but the low mode would make it perfect as I find the low on the fenix annoyingly too similar to the other two modes.


I mentioned doing just that when this light first came out and still plan on doing it. Actually I just ordered the ITP light for the purpose of attempting a swap.

I have lots of L0D's and would love to keep using my old #1, as well as my LoTi's.


----------



## Patriot (Aug 13, 2009)

tebore said:


> I bet you guys are dying to see this
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Thank you very much for figuring this out tebore. I guess this sort of put to rest any questions about the heat sinking since it's about as good as it could possibly be given the size.


----------



## gunga (Aug 13, 2009)

Let me know how this works out. It would be a very interesting swap...


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Aug 13, 2009)

kaichu dento said:


> I mentioned doing just that when this light first came out and still plan on doing it. Actually I just ordered the ITP light for the purpose of attempting a swap.
> 
> I have lots of L0D's and would love to keep using my old #1, as well as my LoTi's.


it would be a cheap way to upgrade a fenix if the boards and reflectors would swap both ways that way you would not have to scrap the donor light. I would use my LD01 in candle mode more often if it had a 50 hour low mode as the 4 hour low mode isn't that inspiring to let it run for even half an hour because each out cuts down 15 mins off the high mode instead of 1 minute.


----------



## musicalfruit (Aug 13, 2009)

Anyone have both the Maratec and the iTP A3 EOS Upgrade?

Am very curious to hear some opinions about whether or not the Maratec is worth the 50% extra cost.

Thanks!


----------



## djshiner (Aug 13, 2009)

*iTP/Maratac head switch - *This shows clearer that the single mode iTP head is 4mm shorter and can now tail stand.


----------



## davidt1 (Aug 13, 2009)

The longer head should provide more throw and better heat sinking, yes?


----------



## richardcpf (Aug 13, 2009)

Runtime test:

26 hours at the low mode, using 1 ROV hybrid nimh.

Will test again with an energizer nimh. I doubt it reaches the 50 hours, but brightness is lot more than the stated 1.5 lumens, maybe 8-10.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Aug 13, 2009)

richardcpf said:


> Runtime test:
> 
> 26 hours at the low mode, using 1 ROV hybrid nimh.
> 
> Will test again with an energizer nimh. I doubt it reaches the 50 hours, but brightness is lot more than the stated 1.5 lumens, maybe 8-10.


could be the time is related to alkaline batteries.


----------



## djshiner (Aug 13, 2009)

davidt1 said:


> The longer head should provide more throw and better heat sinking, yes?


No, the reflectors are the same depth and have close to the same texturing, on both. On a wall both beams are just about the same size.
I believe the pill in the one mode iTP must not be as deep (probably by 4mm) as the 3 mode PWM pill in the Maratac. But I can't be sure.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Aug 13, 2009)

Just ordered the SS version and a natural HA version from CountyComm...which led to purchasing another $80+ worth of other items.

Very excited to get it. Hope it comes quick!

Looks and sounds like a cool little light!


----------



## Vikas Sontakke (Aug 13, 2009)

Is there a photo comparing size of Maratac AAA with classic Arc AAA and with either Tank007 or Akoray?

Thanks,
- Vikas


----------



## Patriot (Aug 13, 2009)

Vikas Sontakke said:


> Is there a photo comparing size of Maratac AAA with classic Arc AAA and with either Tank007 or Akoray?
> 
> Thanks,
> - Vikas





See the bottom of page one. 







*Lynx_arc and Richard CPF*, wouldn't you guys agree that the NiMH that Richard tested at 26 hours (low) should run longer than the alkaline? I just wanted to ask since I wasn't clear about what you were saying Lynx.







*Davidt1*, the small difference in head size should make no real world difference in heat sinking. Reflector is the same, so same throw. 





*dshiner*, thank you for the pictures showing the lights with swapped heads. I'm also going to guess than the 3 stage head is full size and not shorter like the 1 stage. In any case, that's one heck of a very small package isn't it! If the 3 stage head is indeed longer, I might also order a 1 stage just to have the option of a "micro" Maratac as you do.


----------



## xenonk (Aug 13, 2009)

Vikas Sontakke said:


> Is there a photo comparing size of Maratac AAA with classic Arc AAA and with either Tank007 or Akoray?


Sure, I can do the Tank and Akoray real quick. 

Tossed the AA Akoray and a Romisen RC-B3 in there for some more reference.


----------



## Spence (Aug 13, 2009)

I've got a stainless Maratac on order and awaiting delivery but I have a question. How does this light stack up against the Fenix LD01 in performance? I really like my LD01 but I think the Maratac looks really good.:thinking:


----------



## Spence (Aug 14, 2009)

The Maratac is going to be my EDC for awhile on a ball chain lanyard. BTW I EDC both the Leatherman Squirt P4 and the Micra (got to have the scissors) they carry well in the thigh patch pocket of my shorts. Both have unique tool/accessory configurations that are useful every day (gotta love Leatherman for multi-tools). I'm expecting good things from this Maratac, I hope I'm not dissappointed.


----------



## Patriot (Aug 14, 2009)

Spence said:


> I've got a stainless Maratac on order and awaiting delivery but I have a question. How does this light stack up against the Fenix LD01 in performance? I really like my LD01 but I think the Maratac looks really good.:thinking:




Output is about the same or very slightly brighter for the maratac. See part 1 of the Maratac AAA thread for the numbers.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Aug 14, 2009)

Patriot said:


> See the bottom of page one.
> 
> *Lynx_arc and Richard CPF*, wouldn't you guys agree that the NiMH that Richard tested at 26 hours (low) should run longer than the alkaline? I just wanted to ask since I wasn't clear about what you were saying Lynx.



not necessarily because nimh will hold a more solid voltage till it is nearly dead while alkalines will fade to nothing slowly and at times the lower internal resistance batteries end up being brighter or putting out more current which drains the battery faster while alkalines sag putting out less and less thus starting out brighter perhaps at the beginning and after half way being half as bright as nimh and maybe at 35 hours the nimh dies while the alkaline is at 1/4 its initial brightness because it has juice left..... 
kind of like this
nimh 0-30 hours.... 100%-80%.... then poof
alkaline 0-12 hours 100-80%
13-25 hours 80-60%
26-38 hours 60%-40%
39-50 hours 40%- poof
this is not exact just an example I made up but as you see at 30 hours the alkaline is putting out 50% or less while the nimh is at 80% then dies quickly to nothing.


----------



## Zeruel (Aug 14, 2009)

Did someone mentioned SS? :duh2:
Guess I dismissed this twisty too early... :thinking:


----------



## Patriot (Aug 14, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> Did someone mentioned SS? :duh2:




Sure did, check page 9.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Aug 14, 2009)

Patriot, Your post with the SS version pushed me over the edge. I have 1 ordered.
Can't wait to see what all the hoopla is all about!


----------



## Zeruel (Aug 14, 2009)

DaFABRICATA said:


> Patriot, Your post with the SS version pushed me over the edge. I have 1 ordered.
> Can't wait to see what all the hoopla is all about!



Same here.... 

But wait...hoho, they don't ship outside of US. 
Guess that saves me some moola. :sweat:


----------



## Patriot (Aug 14, 2009)

DaFABRICATA said:


> Patriot, Your post with the SS version pushed me over the edge. I have 1 ordered.
> Can't wait to see what all the hoopla is all about!





Very cool DaFab and I did mean to reply to your prior post but somehow spaced it amidst my other squawkings. I saw that you ordered one of each with a good stack of additional goodies. When they arrive you'll have to post a picture of the whole bag of treats. Having a pretty good idea about the lights you enjoy, I think you'll really like the Maratac. I posted somewhere that it reminded me a a micro Surefire because of the thread smoothness, color, and knurling. Congrats man!


----------



## vetkaw63 (Aug 14, 2009)

I am ignorant of the XP-G. Why would it be better?
Thank You,
Mike



tebore said:


> I bet you guys are dying to see this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Robocop (Aug 14, 2009)

It seems as if County Comm has some pretty good pull to be able to produce a SS version so quickly based on the popularity of the previous version. I am sure the SS version will sale just as well as the others also. Maybe we should keep this in mind for the future and throw a few ideas their way. 

After ordering 3 of the other versions I am really trying to resist the SS version. I know it is heavier and may not move heat as well however I have always enjoyed a good SS light......plus every time I order anything small from County Comm I always throw in many more things I really do not need.


----------



## highseas (Aug 14, 2009)

I was going to go ahead and buy a stainless steel one until I saw the shipping cost ($8). That stopped me, at least for now. I recently got two Akoray AA lights--they are bright and great, so I'm kind of invested in the AA/14500 format for now. Akoray is not as small, but definitely brighter. But this Maratac light looks really good.

So, I'll see how long I can hold off on the Maratac light...


----------



## Robocop (Aug 14, 2009)

I must say that after playing with many lights over the years my collection has grown to be huge. Some are high end lights while others are lower quality however with so many lights it takes alot to really impress me anymore......especially when it comes to lights costing under 30 dollars.

For the cost of this light I was very impressed and the dealer has been around CPF for years. Nice smooth transaction with plenty of other products to buy. When I received the light (and other goodies) the shipping cost and wait time was not even in my mind. I like this little light and am suprised to say it really gave me that "wow" factor again......been a while since I felt very satisfied with a light purchase.

It is the smallest AAA I have thus far and the only thing I can not say about the light is how well the long term durability will be. Thus far it seems to be pretty sturdy and from the earlier posted pics of the internals it seems to be well put together as far as heat goes. I see no reason to worry about long term usage however time will tell. I am now pondering buying one of the other ITP models with the single level of high only....especially since they are even a little smaller.


----------



## lamarrk (Aug 14, 2009)

Patriot said:


> In comparing the low setting with my original Arc AAA, the output was nearly identical. My later Arc is actually quite a bit brighter.


 

I have an ARC AAA light (camo "standard" model) which is supposed to be a minimum of 5.5 lumens. The Premium Arc AAA light is rated at a minimum of 10.5 lumens. Wonder if that is the difference in your 2 Arc lights?

I'm almost ready to pull the trigger on the IPT AAA to replace my ARC AAA "keychain" light. I've had the IPT C7R (AA) about 2 weeks and am very pleased with it.

Lamarr


----------



## JohnR66 (Aug 14, 2009)

highseas said:


> I was going to go ahead and buy a stainless steel one until I saw the shipping cost ($8). That stopped me, at least for now. I recently got two Akoray AA lights--they are bright and great, so I'm kind of invested in the AA/14500 format for now. Akoray is not as small, but definitely brighter. But this Maratac light looks really good.
> 
> So, I'll see how long I can hold off on the Maratac light...



The total $$ of the light is about $30 with shipping. It easily is a quality light in the $40-$60 range. It is so cute and tiny. I couldn't resist.


----------



## slipe (Aug 14, 2009)

highseas said:


> I was going to go ahead and buy a stainless steel one until I saw the shipping cost ($8). That stopped me, at least for now. I recently got two Akoray AA lights--they are bright and great, so I'm kind of invested in the AA/14500 format for now. Akoray is not as small, but definitely brighter. But this Maratac light looks really good.
> 
> So, I'll see how long I can hold off on the Maratac light...


 
My K-106 isn’t as bright as my Maratac. I suspect that I got a spare bin version of the Akoray, but mine is just OK with 14500s and not impressive at all with AAs. I confirmed that with ceiling bounce tests against both of my Maratacs. The Maratacs lost brightness quickly and if I let them run long enough they almost ended up at the Akoray’s level.

You could do like almost everyone else and severely punish CC for their unreasonable shipping by buying a bunch of other stuff with the order. They are probably reeling from the punishment meted out by CPF members and will change the policy any day now. They must be really tired by now from stuffing all that extra stuff in the orders.


----------



## slipe (Aug 14, 2009)

This is what eventually evolved as the most practical way for me to carry my Maratac. My right pants pocket is reserved for the Gerber clipped there and pulling my keys from my left pocket would eventually leave the Maratec in a dark parking lot somewhere if I clipped it there. I buy shirts as thin as possible for Florida and some of my shirt pockets droop with the Maratac.

My cellphone is my only phone and it is always clipped to my side. So now my Maratac is also at my side. I’ve carried it this way for three days now and it seems I won’t have any problems. I do want to tape off a thin band of Shoe Goo to keep the clip from moving over it too easily. Otherwise I think it works well.


----------



## r-ice (Aug 14, 2009)

anyway of making the high turns on first? or is that wishful thinking?


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Aug 14, 2009)

r-ice said:


> anyway of making the high turns on first? or is that wishful thinking?


wishful thinking.... would take a redesign of the circuit and/or firmware


----------



## Vikas Sontakke (Aug 14, 2009)

Maratac being a Cree seems to have pronounced hot spot. I personally prefer SSC smooth transition as I find it more useful for close range work. With harsh hot spot, the contrast is too much between the bright spot and the spill and is difficult to use as all around EDC. That is the only reason I have not pulled the trigger yet.

If there are other people who share my view, we might be able to pursuade CC to have an SSC version of this light 

- Vikas


----------



## Patriot (Aug 14, 2009)

r-ice said:


> anyway of making the high turns on first? or is that wishful thinking?




What Lynx_arc said, but also, if they do make a change in the future it would be low first, then med, then high. That seems to be the preferred step method among CPFers according the the most recent poll. 







> *lamarrk*
> I have an ARC AAA light (camo "standard" model) which is supposed to be a minimum of 5.5 lumens. The Premium Arc AAA light is rated at a minimum of 10.5 lumens. Wonder if that is the difference in your 2 Arc lights?


Yes, exactly the reason. My oldest arc is from the first or second batch so it's the lowest output of the series. 3 lumens perhaps? The maratac is only slightly brighter...maybe 4-5 lumens, and my camo arc is brighter than either maratac on low, probably 6-8 lumens.






> *JohnR66
> *The total $$ of the light is about $30 with shipping.


He was referring to the SS version so add about $8 to that.


----------



## tbenedict (Aug 14, 2009)

Vikas Sontakke said:


> Maratac being a Cree seems to have pronounced hot spot. I personally prefer SSC smooth transition as I find it more useful for close range work. With harsh hot spot, the contrast is too much between the bright spot and the spill and is difficult to use as all around EDC. That is the only reason I have not pulled the trigger yet.
> 
> If there are other people who share my view, we might be able to pursuade CC to have an SSC version of this light
> 
> - Vikas


 
My natural one seems to have a smooth transition. I could not imagine a better beam for indoors and <50' outdoors.


----------



## f22shift (Aug 14, 2009)

please do a natural finish with 5a tint with a low-med-high sequence.


----------



## davidt1 (Aug 14, 2009)

f22shift said:


> please do a natural finish with 5a tint with a low-med-high sequence.



+1 yes, l/m/h sequence. During a Maracta aaa light video the guy from Countycomm was saying that the low is good for situations such as in a movie theater. I was thinking yeah only after you blind and **** off other people with the medium setting first. 

I get up early in the moring to go to work when it's still dark. I don't bother to turn on the light in the room. I just use the Maratac to see my way around. The low setting is just right for me. Have to turn off the medium everytime though. 

an AA version of light will be well received also.


----------



## Rexlion (Aug 14, 2009)

slipe said:


> This is what eventually evolved as the most practical way for me to carry my Maratac. My right pants pocket is reserved for the Gerber clipped there and pulling my keys from my left pocket would eventually leave the Maratec in a dark parking lot somewhere if I clipped it there. I buy shirts as thin as possible for Florida and some of my shirt pockets droop with the Maratac.
> 
> My cellphone is my only phone and it is always clipped to my side. So now my Maratac is also at my side. I’ve carried it this way for three days now and it seems I won’t have any problems. I do want to tape off a thin band of Shoe Goo to keep the clip from moving over it too easily. Otherwise I think it works well.


 Neat idea! I clipped one to each side of my cell holster, and now it looks like a rocket with boosters. 

R-ice, sure you can get high mode first. Close your eyes, twist it on-off-on-off-on... now look. :devil:

Hey, when do we get this light in P7 version anyway? :naughty:


----------



## r-ice (Aug 14, 2009)

lol, eyes closed.. No seriously i would love it if the high turns on first sigh. too bad.


----------



## upriver (Aug 14, 2009)

I may have missed it, but have there been any runtime tests yet?


----------



## NeonLights (Aug 14, 2009)

Just got my natural and black Maratac AAA's today. I'm very impressed, as I was pretty sure I would be after all the glowing reports to date. I removed the clip and keyring holder from my black one, and it will replace the Fenix L0D with SL Microstream body/switch I've been carrying around in my little mint tin of goodies for the past year or so. Same functionality, maybe a little brighter, in a much smaller package without the annoying strobe and SOS modes. I lose the clickie switch, but the smaller size more than makes up for it.


----------



## Patriot (Aug 14, 2009)

upriver said:


> I may have missed it, but have there been any runtime tests yet?





No full charts yet but 26 hours on low from a NiMH. I think it was 1-2 pages back. I have some numbers for a review I'm doing but cpf reviewer *Selfbuilt* will likely beat me to it. If he doesn't post 10440 numbers then I'll add mine.


----------



## Patriot (Aug 14, 2009)

Before a large number of people start posting for warm tints and low-med-high IU in order to share their preference with the CC staff readers, I've already sent an email to Nick at CC with links from the IU poll posted a week or two ago. My email also address the issue of centered LEDs and the info has been passed on to ITP. This doesn't necessarily mean that the IU is going to change since CC's largest customer by far is government contracts. If CC can convince the buyer that the best first stage is low, then we might have a chance of seeing it happen. It looks like the maratac AAA light is here to stay though since word is that certain government oganizations are stockpiling AAA batteries in incredible quantities as well as AAA lights. 

Regarding tint, there's very little chance of this changing since reports back to them have been so positive about the current tint. You'd have to prove that a substantial number of people wanted warmer tints for them to even consider it. A spread out thread isn't the best analog for determining these types of results so please start a poll thread about tint if you'd like. That way we'll keep this thread as informational sharing instead of repetitive wishlisting. :thumbsup:


----------



## LumenHound (Aug 14, 2009)

The lens on mine does not look to have any anti reflective coating whatsoever. It seems just as reflective as a plain old glass lens when I put them side by side and angle them to get a reflection of the ceiling light from each lens.
Could it be that just one side of the lens is coated and that it happens to be the side facing the emitter in my case?


----------



## Patriot (Aug 14, 2009)

LumenHound, both of mine have a some type of magnesium-fluoride or calcium-fluoride based AR coating on them which is evident by the blu-ish reflection that I can see. Admittedly it's doesn't appear to be a super multi-coat like I'd see on fine optical equipment but there is something there. 

Walk up to window in your house where the light comes in and look at the color of the reflection in the lens. If it's slight blue or green, it's coated. An incan lightbulb can also be used to see the effect.


----------



## bob4apple (Aug 14, 2009)

My upgraded ITP from shiningbeam cost $19.26 (with "CPFUSER" discount code). Total price with NY tax and First Class Mail shipping= $23.72.

It works great and actually makes the Fenix LOD look large by comparison!


----------



## LumenHound (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm familiar with anti reflective coatings. 
I've just recently culled my astronomy gear back to only 4 pairs of binoculars, 5 advanced level telescopes, and 2 dozen or so eyepieces. 
It's a disease. :tinfoil:

I wonder how many uncoated lenses inadvertently made it into the shipments CC received?


----------



## Patriot (Aug 14, 2009)

You're a bigger optic fanatic than I am then! Mine are terrestrial, waterproof sport optics like Swarovski, Zeiss and Nikon stuff mostly and a Leica APO scope. Nothing are as serious as yours though. In any case, I trust your judgment but can't guess why your examples wouldn't be coated, especially since it sounds like you have two units to compare?


P.S. You need to make yourself a nice telescope avatar.


----------



## slipe (Aug 14, 2009)

LumenHound said:


> I'm familiar with anti reflective coatings.
> I've just recently culled my astronomy gear back to only 4 pairs of binoculars, 5 advanced level telescopes, and 2 dozen or so eyepieces.
> It's a disease. :tinfoil:
> 
> I wonder how many uncoated lenses inadvertently made it into the shipments CC received?


 
I have one of each and the lenses aren’t coated.

The emitters are mounted on four small blue pieces of something. You can get reflections from those at many angles. But I get no color from the lenses or anything that looks like a coating reflecting light from them.


----------



## d1337 (Aug 14, 2009)

davidt1 said:


> +1 yes, l/m/h sequence. During a Maracta aaa light video the guy from Countycomm was saying that the low is good for situations such as in a movie theater. I was thinking yeah only after you blind and **** off other people with the medium setting first.
> 
> I get up early in the moring to go to work when it's still dark. I don't bother to turn on the light in the room. I just use the Maratac to see my way around. The low setting is just right for me. Have to turn off the medium everytime though.
> 
> an AA version of light will be well received also.



I put the lens of the light against the palm of my hand and then twist the light on, off and on again. that puts the light in low mode when I'm trying to be discrete.


----------



## jabe1 (Aug 14, 2009)

My natural doesn't appear to have a coated lens either.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Aug 14, 2009)

I see no coating on my black one. either. Right now I'm fighting the demons that keep telling me to order one in stainless steel.

Geoff


----------



## Nake (Aug 14, 2009)

All coatings are not as easy to see as the UCL from flashlightlens. I can't see the coating on a Fenix, but it's there.


----------



## jabe1 (Aug 14, 2009)

Flying Turtle said:


> I see no coating on my black one. either. Right now I'm fighting the demons that keep telling me to order one in stainless steel.
> 
> Geoff



LOL, I've been doing the same for 2 days!!


----------



## richardcpf (Aug 14, 2009)

jabe1 said:


> LOL, I've been doing the same for 2 days!!


 
Then this is serious, I think you should buy it. $28 won't make you poor.

Just look at it... bead blasted SS!


----------



## jabe1 (Aug 15, 2009)

richardcpf said:


> Then this is serious, I think you should buy it. $28 won't make you poor.
> 
> Just look at it... bead blasted SS!



Ordered it.


----------



## KDOG3 (Aug 15, 2009)

I just got the iTP "upgrade" version in the mail. It has a tighter hotspot (more throw) than my Nat Maratac. Don't know if its the reflector or what. I still like the Maratac looks and knurling better. I swapped heads but it doesn't look right. I may have to trade bodies with my wifes black Maratac AAA thats on her keychain tonite when she gets home. Tint is a little better on the Maratac too. I wish I could extract the light engines and reflectors from both and swap them....


----------



## flatline (Aug 15, 2009)

What reasoning could possibly lead the government to stockpile AAA batteries and flashlights?


----------



## Flying Turtle (Aug 15, 2009)

flatline said:


> What reasoning could possibly lead the government to stockpile AAA batteries and flashlights?



I wondered the same. Maybe there's a flashaholic in Washington.

Geoff


----------



## richardcpf (Aug 15, 2009)

flatline said:


> What reasoning could possibly lead the government to stockpile AAA batteries and flashlights?


 
They did this for us


----------



## Patriot (Aug 15, 2009)

flatline said:


> What reasoning could possibly lead the government to stockpile AAA batteries and flashlights?




I'm not sure either since the agency wasn't disclosed to me. I wasn't overly inquisitive about it since I had the feeling it would have been shared with me had he been allowed to. I got the impression that the Maratac was ordered by CC in massive numbers though. Once again, he wouldn't share the number and I didn't press for info. Nick was already pretty gracious about their plans with the light and informed me about the SS for testing 3 weeks before it was on their website so that I could do some testing with it. All this said, they probably stock pile a lot of things *flatline* so the notion isn't all that unusual to begin with.


----------



## StandardBattery (Aug 15, 2009)

Sorry, I have not been able to keep up with this thread, but I just tested my iTP "Enhanced" Version. Not ideal conditions I'll have to do more this evening. 


It has the same polished reflector as the Black Maratac (different from their 'Standard' version).
All the levels on mine are just a little higher than my Maratac, but they are so close it could be LED variation.
The tint on the iTP is just a "little" cooler, but it's actually very nice, most people would really like it.
Threads seem looser than my Maratacs
Maratac may be using a slight larger o-ring.
The Pill does not have the notches on the side to unscrew it. You'll have to use the holes in the PCB, BUT the PCB is shaped with little tabs the fit into cutouts on the pill, so if it is not sealed too tight you won't damage the components or PCB by using the PCB holes to unscrew it. *I was able to unscrew mine with very little effort using standard snap-ring pliers.*
*Looks like we have some really good lights and really good mod hosts.   *


----------



## KDOG3 (Aug 15, 2009)

Man I just tried to unscrew mine and it wouldn't budge. Hmmm I'll have to try again...


----------



## StandardBattery (Aug 15, 2009)

KDOG3 said:


> Man I just tried to unscrew mine and it wouldn't budge. Hmmm I'll have to try again...


Remember the trick posted a few pages back. Slightly tightening first often seems to break the seal, then it's easy to back it out.


----------



## Dan FO (Aug 15, 2009)

Patriot said:


> Before a large number of people start posting for warm tints and low-med-high IU in order to share their preference with the CC staff readers, I've already sent an email to Nick at CC with links from the IU poll posted a week or two ago. My email also address the issue of centered LEDs and the info has been passed on to ITP. This doesn't necessarily mean that the IU is going to change since CC's largest customer by far is government contracts. If CC can convince the buyer that the best first stage is low, then we might have a chance of seeing it happen. It looks like the maratac AAA light is here to stay though since word is that certain government oganizations are stockpiling AAA batteries in incredible quantities as well as AAA lights.
> 
> Regarding tint, there's very little chance of this changing since reports back to them have been so positive about the current tint. You'd have to prove that a substantial number of people wanted warmer tints for them to even consider it. A spread out thread isn't the best analog for determining these types of results so please start a poll thread about tint if you'd like. That way we'll keep this thread as informational sharing instead of repetitive wishlisting. :thumbsup:


The government does not care about tint, the people using the government lights do not care about tint .......... to them they are just free lights. Once it gets an NSN they have made the big time. Once an NSN has been assigned no changes can be made because it would be out of contract specs.


----------



## Patriot (Aug 15, 2009)

Dan FO said:


> The government does not care about tint, the people using the government lights do not care about tint .......... to them they are just free lights. Once it gets an NSN they have made the big time. Once an NSN has been assigned no changes can be made because it would be out of contract specs.




In that case all you have to do is convince CC they should invest their time switching LED's for a few dozen CPFers and you're all set to go Dan.


----------



## Dan FO (Aug 15, 2009)

Patriot said:


> In that case all you have to do is convince CC they should invest their time switching LED's for a few dozen CPFers and you're all set to go Dan.



Then you have a $49.00 light .................... +$8.00 shipping. :devil:


----------



## JohnR66 (Aug 15, 2009)

LumenHound said:


> The lens on mine does not look to have any anti reflective coating whatsoever. It seems just as reflective as a plain old glass lens when I put them side by side and angle them to get a reflection of the ceiling light from each lens.
> Could it be that just one side of the lens is coated and that it happens to be the side facing the emitter in my case?



I was wondering when someone was going to bring this up. Mine is not coated either. My Fenix has a light blue reflective coating like old camera lenses were in the 1950's. Hardly a deal breaker. I love my light the more I use it. It should be coated if advertised as having this feature.


----------



## KDOG3 (Aug 15, 2009)

I wasn't even aware that it had a coating on it. I wasn't expecting one on this thing so no biggie for me either.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Aug 15, 2009)

These are gonna make great hide away lights.

I can tuck them into my EDC backpack and I won't even know they are there...until I need 'em!


----------



## sabre7 (Aug 15, 2009)

DaFABRICATA said:


> These are gonna make great hide away lights.
> 
> I can tuck them into my EDC backpack and I won't even know they are there...until I need 'em!



Don't forget the lithium or LSD batteries-- it would be a shame to have a leaky alkaline ruin one of these!


----------



## Patriot (Aug 15, 2009)

DaFABRICATA said:


> These are gonna make great hide away lights.
> 
> I can tuck them into my EDC backpack and I won't even know they are there...until I need 'em!





That's for sure Dafab! I already ran the AL one through the wash last light accidentally, even after checking my pockets. 

No water where there shouldn't be..........:sweat:


----------



## Flying Turtle (Aug 16, 2009)

My plan was to put it on the keychain for backup, replacing the Arc AAA. So far it's been my pocket EDC, cause it's just too nice to hide it away with the keys. Truth be told, I've hardly missed my LF2XT, which my sister-in-law still hasn't sent back to me. She's probably having too much fun with it.

Geoff


----------



## *Dusty* (Aug 16, 2009)

I gave one of these to wach of my brothers. My youngest brother was on his way for a bit of soft camping with his mates for a few drinks and a couple of days R&R when he got his.

I showed him the basics, and gave him a couple of Energizer lithiums to which he looked at it, said his thanks and promptly popped it in his pocket.

about 3 hours later I got a text,

"Tent up, wine flowing, TORCH ROCKS DUDE!!!!"


----------



## davidt1 (Aug 16, 2009)

Maratac light stick. The cap snaps tightly around the light. You can clip the light to your pocket just like this. Don't even bother with those chapstick caps.




s


The source


----------



## applevision (Aug 16, 2009)

richardcpf said:


> They did this for us



LOL!


----------



## LightWalker (Aug 16, 2009)

richardcpf said:


> They did this for us


 
Because they love us so much. :laughing:


----------



## Patriot (Aug 16, 2009)

Lots'a love, lots'a love 



David, I like you makeshift lightstick. I'd probably cut the clip off though just to trim it down a bit. Great idea though! I've never seen that brand of hand sanitizer so I'll have to keep an eye out for it at local stores.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Aug 16, 2009)

Yeah nifty diffuser/clip. Where is that brand available? I have never seen it either.


----------



## davidt1 (Aug 16, 2009)

At the dollar store, $1 for 2. The idea is based on my multifunction EDC approach -- a tool should have more than one function. In this case, the cap for the hand sanitizer can be used as a diffuser for the Maratac outside of its normal function. I would probably lose it if I turned it into a dedicate diffuser. I know I will have it as long as it stays on the hand sanitizer, which by the way, can be refilled with just plain rubbing alcohol to do the same things.


----------



## KDOG3 (Aug 16, 2009)

Cool diffuser. I'm going to definetly keep a look out. I'm probably going to order 2 more black ones on thursday. Hopefully I'll get a "perfect" one....


----------



## Patriot (Aug 16, 2009)

KDOG3 said:


> I'm probably going to order 2 more black ones on thursday. Hopefully I'll get a "perfect" one....




KDOG3 gone wild........

I was going to do the same but thought I'd give the itp a try. Maybe I can create a super shorty, even if it's only a single stage.


----------



## sabre7 (Aug 16, 2009)

Haven't heard of any conclusive tests on runtimes yet other than something like 36hrs with NiMH on low. Could the advertised claims of 50 hrs on low using alkalines be true?


----------



## SkunkWerx (Aug 16, 2009)

Awesome diffuser cap. Pure genius!

I now have the reason to order the SS version!
After all, if you get "2" sanitizers for $1, well, I'll need another light for the 2nd diffuser cap! :thumbsup:


----------



## davidt1 (Aug 16, 2009)

I just remember I tend to use the term "the dollar store" to describe places that sell things for a dollar. The exact store is The Dollar Tree, I believe. But all of them should have something like that.


----------



## SkunkWerx (Aug 16, 2009)

davidt1 said:


> I just remember I tend to use the term "the dollar store" to describe places that sell things for a dollar. The exact store is The Dollar Tree, I believe. But all of them should have something like that.


 
Good to know davidt1. 

We have a shopping center with a Family Dollar Store and Dollar Tree three doors down from it. I mean, I've just noticed it....not that I would go there....ummm....or anything....


----------



## Flying Turtle (Aug 16, 2009)

Based on an eyeball estimate of brightness on low, compared to a Fenix E01 which I'll call 10 lumens, it seems to be around maybe 3 lumens. That could be way off, but it seems a bit more than 1.5. Not a complaint, really.

Funny, but the E01 seems like a porker along side the Maratac.

Geoff


----------



## Patriot (Aug 16, 2009)

Flying Turtle said:


> Based on an eyeball estimate of brightness on low, compared to a Fenix E01 which I'll call 10 lumens, it seems to be around maybe 3 lumens.




I'd call it 3-4 lumens also. Definitely less than 5.


----------



## Woods Walker (Aug 16, 2009)

First thing I hate you all.  This thread just keeps on baiting me like a trout on opening day. Looks like you people have twisted my arm and oh yes it broke. I like the SS Maratac but 36 bucks shipped is a consideration as money is tight. I am looking at the ITP as a dealer Battery junction is within my own State so guess shipping will be fast. For anyone that owns the ITP 3-mode version is the bezel smaller like the one mode light? Also I have to guess it uses the same XP-E. Thinking I would go with the ITP and paracord it to the daypack and if I like that get a SS Maratac at a later date (probably a week:mecry for EDC to replace my Leatherman S2 which would be tossed into the BOB with the Rebel EOS II headlamp (funny as the ITP has the same cool name).
 
I am also going to check if BJ has a CPF discount to help take a bite out of the sales tax (within my own state). I think they have a 5% thing going on their site now but this is kinda off topic.


----------



## sabre7 (Aug 16, 2009)

Woods Walker said:


> First thing I hate you all.  This thread just keeps on baiting me like a trout on opening day. Looks like you people have twisted my arm and oh yes it broke. I like the SS Maratac but 36 bucks shipped is a consideration as money is tight. I am looking at the ITP as a dealer Battery junction is within my own State so guess shipping will be fast. For anyone that owns the ITP 3-mode version is the bezel smaller like the one mode light? Also I have to guess it uses the same XP-E. Thinking I would go with the ITP and paracord it to the daypack and if I like that get a SS Maratac at a later date (probably a week:mecry for EDC to replace my Leatherman S2 which would be tossed into the BOB with the Rebel EOS II headlamp (funny as the ITP has the same cool name).
> 
> I am also going to check if BJ has a CPF discount to help take a bite out of the sales tax (within my own state). I think they have a 5% thing going on their site now but this is kinda off topic.



Expecting a iTP 3-mode natural from GG this week. Battery Junction 5% discount: cpf2006


----------



## Woods Walker (Aug 16, 2009)

sabre7 said:


> Expecting a iTP 3-mode natural from GG this week. Battery Junction 5% discount: cpf2006


 
Thanks I just used the CPF discount posted. I like natural but have more CB/OD lights than black. Guessing if the ITP works out the Maratac in SS will look kinda natural too. Like to mix it up to justify spending the money.:mecry:


----------



## gunga (Aug 17, 2009)

I dunno about you guys, but I can't get the pill out of my Maratac. Tried on 2 samples, and could not get it out. Did not want to stress it too much so I damage anything.

I dunno, seems somewhat glued to me.


----------



## Patriot (Aug 17, 2009)

gunga said:


> I dunno about you guys, but I can't get the pill out of my Maratac. Tried on 2 samples, and could not get it out. Did not want to stress it too much so I damage anything.
> 
> I dunno, seems somewhat glued to me.




I don't know if you saw some of the other posts about removal or if you already tried, but at least one person said to tighten it first just a bit, then loosen it.


----------



## gunga (Aug 17, 2009)

I tried that, it didn't work at all.

Darn it.
Oh well, I have no warm tint XP-Es on stars at the moment anyways...


----------



## DM51 (Aug 17, 2009)

Continued in Part 3


----------

